# Altoid Canned Catapult Contest



## Charles

About 3 years ago, we had an Altoid tin slingshot build-off, which some of you may remember:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/

It was a LOT of fun and generated a lot of creativity. Soooo, Winnie and I decided it was time to do it again. Your task is to make a fully functioning slingshot that fits ... frame, bands, and pouch ... into an Altoids tin.

What is an Altoids tin, you ask? Well, Altoids are just a brand name of a mint ... that can be found pretty much world wide:









These tins are popular for all sorts of things ... Folks use them to hold small survival kits and first aid kits, folks use them to hold circuit boards for various purposes, folks even use them to make small pocket stoves. We propose using them to hold a slingshot. Just to be definite, here are the dimensions:









The tins are 3/4 inch = 1.9 cm deep.

Even if you cannot find an Altoids tin, you can probably find some other brand of mint that comes in a tin of the same size. Any tin will do, as long as it has the above dimensions. If you get downright desperate, you can make a small box out of cardboard with those dimensions.

To enter this contest, you have to build a functioning slingshot that fits into an Altoids tin, and post a photo of it in this thread ... simple as that. You must give a description of the wee beast ... design details, materials, bands, pouch, etc.

We want to encourage you to actually use your wee slingshot. Sooooo ... you will receive extra consideration for the FABULOUS PRIZES if you also post a video. The video has to show you using the slingshot to shoot a standard soda can at a distance of 5 meters or 16.5 feet ... verify the distance on the video. You can use any ammo you like, take as many shots as you like, but you gotta hit the can.

If you need some inspiration about small slingshot designs, just check out the previous contest. I listed a whole bunch of appropriate designs there ... and of course there are all the ones that were entered in the last contest.

How are the FABULOUS PRIZES to be awarded??? At the end of the contest, we will just do a random draw from those who entered. So do not worry if you cannot make a super laminated, diamond studded, blah, blah, blah. This is NOT a beauty contest, nor a popularity contest.

You can enter as many times as you like. Each time you enter, your name will go on my list. If you also submit the shooting video, your name will go on the list twice. So if you enter 3 different slingshots and have a shooting video for each one, your name will go on my list 6 times. At the end, we will make random draws from the list ... the more often you are on the list, the better your chance of winning a FABULOUS PRIZE. But to be fair, only one prize per person will be awarded. Winnie and I will be the final arbiters of awarding the FABULOUS PRIZES. No whining or winging allowed!!!

The contest starts NOW. The deadline for entries will be midnight, Pacific Standard Time, on February 14 ... that's Valentines Day ... you gotta LOVE this contest!

You are allowed to submit a slingshot that you have already posted, but you must post a photo of it here in the required Altoids tin ... BUT you cannot have entered it in the previous Altoids Build Off. Your slingshot can be a natural, a board cut, laminated, metal, wire frame, folding, modular ... whatever suits you. So get to it, my friends.

Oh, yes ... And what are those FABULOUS PRIZES, you ask??? Well, we are going to tease you and reveal them bit by bit. We will have half a dozen prizes or so. One of the prizes will be my Altorus slingshot:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15338-altorus-another-altoid-tin-slingshot/?p=173739

It is shown there with braided #64 office rubber bands. You can have it that way if you insist, but personally I would prefer Alliance File Bands, and will send it to you with those unless you direct otherwise.

Neither Winnie nor I will be eligible for the prizes. So come on guys and gals ... put your thinking caps on and get to work. Let's have some fun!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron

this is going to be a very cool contest the pics and videos are going to be awesome get to it guys and gals :king:


----------



## CanH8r

Nice one Charles... Love how you get us shooting!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...I'm seeing about a half-dozen SSOTM nominees resulting from this...


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Great idea. Last time was a lot of fun.


----------



## leon13

Cool like peppermint


----------



## TSM

Awesome! I've been wanting to do this for a while. Now I have a legitimate excuse to make some tiny slingshots.


----------



## quarterinmynose

oh man! I have an idea......must make time! I have always loved this altoids tin stuff but never tried it, now may be the time.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

How Awesome!! I was inspired by TSM to build a tiny shooter just today. I haven't even got bands on it yet. I can't wait to see some killer micros!


----------



## Nobodo

Oh, what fun, and FABULOUS PRIZES all in capital letters and teasingly revealed to boot.

I haven't yet dipped into the amazing and I am sure EXTREMELY ADDICTING world of slingshot building, but this might be the kick in the buttocks to get me started 

Just to clarify since Midnight on Feb. 14th could be interpreted two ways; which of the following is true?


Entries must be submitted before 12:00 am Pacific time Saturday Feb. 14th (i.e. must be submitted before Valentines day starts).
Entries must be submitted by 11:59:59 pm Pacific time Saturday Feb. 14th (i.e. must be submitted before Valentines day ends).

Thanks, and it's awesome to have things like this. :banana:


----------



## Charles

The deadline is the last click of the clock, Pacific Standard time, on February 14. February 14 is the last day of the contest.

Make a small one ... probably less work than a big one .... good place to start.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Well I guess I'll kick things off with a simple natural fork. I'll get some video once it warms up.























Oak natural banded with 3/4" x 1/2" x 6" TBG. The band was sent to me from GrayWolf, and it really packs a punch with 1/4" and 3/8" steel.


----------



## Charles

What a fabulous way to start things off!!! Very nice job on that. Looking forward to the shooting video.

All right ... we are off and running. Come on, you folks ... join in the fun!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bigron

Oldbattleaxe said:


> Well I guess I'll kick things off with a simple natural fork. I'll get some video once it warms up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Oak natural banded with 3/4" x 1/2" x 6" TBG. The band was sent to me from GrayWolf, and it really packs a punch with 1/4" and 3/8" steel.


that's a sweet little shooter you got there OBA :king: i bet it does pack a punch if i had it there would be fork chips,and bloody finger tips a plenty :banghead:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is my slightly modified and renamed ( with help from my homie BigRon ) 3M. Now I have to see about making my film debut.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I've made another mini shooter for this awesome contest. It's a PFS style. The pouch is a little heavy and the bands are a little long for this application but I'll sort that out in short order. The attachment method uses "binding post" (I believe that's the technical name) with a neoprene washer. There is a small recess slightly larger than the head of the post to help hold the band securely.


----------



## Beanflip

Prototype made, banded, shot, and broken. Still fun!


----------



## Charles

@you'llshootyereyeout : Those are two great looking shooters! Way to go! Still looking for those videos ....

@Beanflip : Hey Bean ... sorry to hear about the breakage. Just redo it with some stronger stuff???

Looking good, everyone ... just keep 'em coming.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## shew97

Here's mine. It's a little design I scratched out on some 1/2 inch Baltic birch and banded with 7/16 straight cut Thera band black. This is just absolutely addicting and there will be more to come.


----------



## Charles

That's a great one, Shew97 ... the world awaits your shooting video!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Beanflip




----------



## roirizla

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I've made another mini shooter for this awesome contest. It's a PFS style. The pouch is a little heavy and the bands are a little long for this application but I'll sort that out in short order. The attachment method uses "binding post" (I believe that's the technical name) with a neoprene washer. There is a small recess slightly larger than the head of the post to help hold the band securely.


Looks like WallE. Me likE!


----------



## roirizla

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421006779.654829.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421006800.354826.jpg


Very nice & I'm intrigued by your catchbox. Sounds like your ammo has a very specific route.


----------



## Charles

What a great job, Bean! No worry about the distance on the shooting video ... I have seen that spot verified many times now! Yours is the first shooting video!!!!

That is a pretty little shooter, and I love the use of the pins to keep it together. Is there any locking mechanism, or is just friction sufficient?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Charles said:


> What a great job, Bean! No worry about the distance on the shooting video ... I have seen that spot verified many times now! Yours is the first shooting video!!!!
> 
> That is a pretty little shooter, and I love the use of the pins to keep it together. Is there any locking mechanism, or is just friction sufficient?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you Charles!
Friction at the moment. I'd like to make it more secure.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

I loved you'll shootyereyeout's 'M' and those little kestrels, so I decided to try my first board cut. I used a coping saw to cut it from a piece of bamboo floor board sample. I'm a little afraid to band it up and shoot it, but in truth it's only a tiny bit narrower between the forks than my little natural, and I haven't had any problems shooting that one.














In this last pic, Olivia my unconscious wiener demonstrates the difference between the forks.


----------



## bigron

buck up OBA band her up and let it fly,that little bamboo mini is sweet,well done with the hand tools :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Oldbattleaxe said:


> I loved you'll shootyereyeout's 'M' and those little kestrels, so I decided to try my first board cut. I used a coping saw to cut it from a piece of bamboo floor board sample. I'm a little afraid to band it up and shoot it, but in truth it's only a tiny bit narrower between the forks than my little natural, and I haven't had any problems shooting that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> In this last pic, Olivia my unconscious wiener demonstrates the difference between the forks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I can't get my unconscious wiener to do anything! I'm told it happens to everyone.
> 
> Cool shooters!!!


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Dog! Unconscious wiener DOG! I'll band the bamboo up tomorrow with something really light and give it a go. If I manage not to mangle my hands, I'll go heavier.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Poop.


----------



## Beanflip

I feel your pain. Though it does look like you could pin and glue repair it.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Oh no! Were you shooting it at the time? Are you OK? That sux bout yer shooter.


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

No, thank goodness, I wasn't shooting it. I was about to band it and fumbled it. I dropped it less than three feet and snap! My first board cut died young and untried. Tragic really. Bean flip suggested pinning it, but I don't know how. I'll look it up mañana.


----------



## TSM

Here's mine! It's Red Cedar and 1/8" Birch ply.





























I did try to make another...alas, I'm reminded why I don't shoot a PFS 









I'll get a shooting vid up as soon as it dries up a bit. We've had rain almost every day for close to two weeks straight.


----------



## TSM

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421006779.654829.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421006800.354826.jpg


That is a pretty genius design! Top marks, sir.


----------



## Byudzai

TSM said:


> Here's mine! It's Red Cedar and 1/8" Birch ply.


Now that's a clever shooter man. Love the middle finger wrap perch. Way to take the design to the next level.


----------



## Susi

Matt the HDPE jeweler does it again, a mini X wing fighter! Geez Matt. Bet you could sell this design style...a starling or pigeon for the skillet assassin in a mint box...how innocent looking. Maybe useful for the upcoming Jeb Bush/Hillary conventions? Did I say that? Hey, if someone can toss a shoe at "Dubya", ...make your own judgements.


----------



## Susi

I think the max use of space is going to be a foldable or even a take down like yours. Theoretically it would have the largest handle and forks with the minimum of space in the Altoids tin. There isn't a requirement for ammo stash in the tin nor a pouch so you could use bare bands, meaning no pouch, taking up less space still..no tie, no leather.. Smooth ammo wouldn't nick the bands.


----------



## Susi

If the Czecks can make a .22 caliber rim fire cell phone that fires four shots or a garage door opener .22 or 32, firearm you can make a take down MINI. Good work! Can we call these "Zip SSs"? hehe

chuck


----------



## Charles

@Susi: frame, bands, and pouch have to fit into the tin. But the "pouch" can be part of the bands.

@TSM: those are a couple of sweet little shooters. Get a photo of that second one in an Altoids tin, and you will get credit for two.

@Oldbattleax: What a bummer that one broke ... it looks really cool. Try the same design in something a bit tougher ... or maybe make a sandwich with some thin plywood in the middle. Sorry, I cannot count that one, as it did not have bands and pouch in the tin. But do give that design another try.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J

Here we go, fellas!

I shaved down my "Minimalist Little Big Shooter" a bit to fit the Altoids tin and I think it actually shoots better now 



















Here's a video of it in action, Six cans and a golfball from 35'. No BB shooters for me, this one has 1" x 3/4" TBGs on and is slinging 1/2" steel :thumbsup:


----------



## Winnie

You can see why we wanted to have the Altoids contest again. It's so much fun conceiving and executing such a small slingshot. Great job so far!

winnie

OIdbattleaxe, that's a great answer to using a natural. Too bad about your board cut. It was really nice.

shew97, a great little TTF. How does it shoot?

you'llshootyereyeout, those are neat little shooters. The little pfs looks great with that attachment system and your 3M has a good look to it. Does the cord help stabilize it pretty well?

TSM, nice shooter and I like that thin layer of birch. Just a little bit adds enough strength.

Beanflip, I'm fascinated by the pins. Do you have to snug things down or is there enough friction to hold it all together?


----------



## Winnie

M.J, I've never seen that finger strap before. Cool. Nice shooting. Ya gotta admire the golfball.

winnie


----------



## Charles

M.J ... That is a neat wee frame, and smooth shooting! But crappy weather ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## roirizla

I'm really liking this thread and this one is one of the little shhoter is one of the big reasons. Very cool and very novel.


----------



## TSM

Charles said:


> ...
> @TSM: those are a couple of sweet little shooters. Get a photo of that second one in an Altoids tin, and you will get credit for two.
> ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you, sir. I'm afraid I'd already scrapped that one, but I do have plans for another thanks to some inspiration from Beanflip.


----------



## Winnie

Here's a folder I made a year or two ago. I'm not in the contest but I thought it might be of interest.

winnie


----------



## Charles

That's a beaut, Winnie! Someone should make one of these and enter it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Blade

Really cool ideas so far! 
When im less busy, I'll definitely get in on this. I got till Valentine's right?


----------



## Rayshot

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421006779.654829.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421006800.354826.jpg


******!! Love it!


----------



## Rayshot

I am so hopeful of being able to get the time to find out if an idea I have can work in reality.

Good job so far guys!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Winnie,

The lanyard works great. When I shoot with one I mostly only touch the sling with my index finger and thumb so this setup was no prob for me. I've been shooting it on and off all day without any discomfort. Managed to hit four soup cans in a row from 55 feet at one point.


----------



## alfshooter

Thank you very much Mr. Charles, this is very interesting.

Many health


----------



## BeMahoney

I just read this thread - what a challenging challenge!

 - I´m in!

But (to say goodbye to the urge to win the prize) I´ll

prefer quality over quantity.

Prepare! - Beware! .. to finally behold! (hopefully  )

hint (in case you care..) the shooter will not be made of icecream..

Of not vanilla flavour - neither chocolate 

Here we go! - I´m pregnant..!

Thanks for the fun - already now!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Charles

Blade said:


> Really cool ideas so far!
> When im less busy, I'll definitely get in on this. I got till Valentine's right?


Yep ... Valentine's Day is the last day. But don't let the time slip away from you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## shew97

The little TTF shoots great with BB's


----------



## Winnie

Blade said:


> Really cool ideas so far!
> When im less busy, I'll definitely get in on this. I got till Valentine's right?


Multi-task

Make your valentine a slingshot in an Altoids can.


----------



## flicks

What a great idea Charles and Winnie! Thank you for running such a cool build-off challenge!

And what a coincidence. On the weekend I've finished a 80% scaled McS. A quick check - YAY, It fits perfectly into an Altoid box!!! 

It is made of spalted beech, a 2 mm aluminium core and red paper micarta liners, vacuum filled with BLO. I've banded it up with TBG for shooting full butterfly. I was a bit concerned about the size, but it really feels good in the hand.


----------



## bigron

flicks said:


> What a great idea Charles and Winnie! Thank you for running such a cool build-off challenge!
> 
> And what a coincidence. On the weekend I've finished a 80% scaled McS. A quick check - YAY, It fits perfectly into an Altoid box!!!
> 
> It is made of spalted beech, a 2 mm aluminium core and red paper micarta liners, vacuum filled with BLO. I've banded it up with TBG for shooting full butterfly. I was a bit concerned about the size, but it really feels good in the hand.


Mr.flicks that thing is sweet :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SmilingFury

flicks said:


> What a great idea Charles and Winnie! Thank you for running such a cool build-off challenge!
> 
> And what a coincidence. On the weekend I've finished a 80% scaled McS. A quick check - YAY, It fits perfectly into an Altoid box!!!
> It is made of spalted beech, a 2 mm aluminium core and red paper micarta liners, vacuum filled with BLO. I've banded it up with TBG for shooting full butterfly. I was a bit concerned about the size, but it really feels good in the hand.


Wow, what a beautiful little shooter! I really dig this frame. Nice work Flicks.


----------



## busySteve

This is such a cool contest... I had a little Altoids can so I went a "little" crazy. Mother Nature provided the twig from an old nectarine tree trimming. The rubber is 1/2" to 1/4" tapered thera-band black, two on each side about 9" length. The pouch is crafting leather. The ammo is 3/8" steel. The mints were curiously strong.... and I hope this little guy is too. Video will be posted later.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Wow Flicks!!! That's beautiful!!! The mosaic pin and matching bead are fantastic!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

busySteve said:


> This is such a cool contest... I had a little Altoids can so I went a "little" crazy. Mother Nature provided the twig from an old nectarine tree trimming. The rubber is 1/2" to 1/4" tapered thera-band black, two on each side about 9" length. The pouch is crafting leather. The ammo is 3/8" steel. The mints were curiously strong.... and I hope this little guy is too. Video will be posted later.


YOU beat me to it!!!! I have one of the mini tins and have been trying to come up with a micro shooter to fit in it. Nice!


----------



## Charles

@fliks : That is BEAUTIFUL!!! Great job.

@BusySteve : What a wee gem that is! I was wondering when someone would do one of those teeny little fellows.

Keep at it everyone! More to come.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is the link to my YouTube video.


----------



## Rayshot

flicks said:


> What a great idea Charles and Winnie! Thank you for running such a cool build-off challenge!
> 
> And what a coincidence. On the weekend I've finished a 80% scaled McS. A quick check - YAY, It fits perfectly into an Altoid box!!!
> 
> It is made of spalted beech, a 2 mm aluminium core and red paper micarta liners, vacuum filled with BLO. I've banded it up with TBG for shooting full butterfly. I was a bit concerned about the size, but it really feels good in the hand.


with room to spare


----------



## Gunnar

This is really cool.


----------



## Winnie

you'llshootyereyeout Your small Altoids tin and slingshot reminded me of this:


----------



## Charles

That's a great shooting vid, YSYEO (youllshootyoureyeout ... too long for me to type it every time!). No messing about ... just get out there and do it! By the way, nice beard ... way more than your avatar would lead one to expect.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Slingshot in a can.....Here is mine. I made it from a scrap of birdseye maple banded up with .04 latex with a deer skin pouch. Fun little project. I have not had a chance to shoot her yet but as soon as it stops snowing I will attempt to hit a pop can with it. Thanks for setting this up Charles.

Grandpa Pete


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Rayshot said:


> flicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea Charles and Winnie! Thank you for running such a cool build-off challenge!
> 
> And what a coincidence. On the weekend I've finished a 80% scaled McS. A quick check - YAY, It fits perfectly into an Altoid box!!!
> 
> It is made of spalted beech, a 2 mm aluminium core and red paper micarta liners, vacuum filled with BLO. I've banded it up with TBG for shooting full butterfly. I was a bit concerned about the size, but it really feels good in the hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with room to spare
Click to expand...

Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Charles

Good job, Grandpa P!!!

Winnie is the one who deserves most of the credit for starting this contest. He badgered me, and I finally agreed to go along with him ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## busySteve

flicks said:


> What a great idea Charles and Winnie! Thank you for running such a cool build-off challenge!
> 
> And what a coincidence. On the weekend I've finished a 80% scaled McS. A quick check - YAY, It fits perfectly into an Altoid box!!!
> It is made of spalted beech, a 2 mm aluminium core and red paper micarta liners, vacuum filled with BLO. I've banded it up with TBG for shooting full butterfly. I was a bit concerned about the size, but it really feels good in the hand.


Your work is outstanding. I am breaking the "don't covet " commandment right now.


----------



## busySteve

What is an McS... Are they sold? I'm hitting the hateraid to cool down over this one.


----------



## Beanflip

busySteve said:


> What is an McS... Are they sold? I'm hitting the hateraid to cool down over this one.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31042-the-mcs-a-compact-aluminium-shooter-with-exchangable-outfit/


----------



## 1984keen

heres mine... this is my very first slingshot i have ever built, by the way.

1/4" aluminum fork and #64 braided band, the pouch is a piece of a work glove.







the tin is pretty beat up because its my tungsten holder for welding. the aluminum was some scrap from the garbage bin. rubber bands were from the purchasing lady. 

going to try for a video tomorrow.


----------



## Charles

Way to go, 1984keen!!! That is certainly a keen shooter!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Charles

O.K. everyone ... time to announce another FABULOUS PRIZE!!!!

Here it is:









To find out the details of what it is and how I made it, check out the following thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40409-altoid-tin-wire-frame-slingshot/

And just for your entertainment, here is the shooting video:






I am donating this little beast as one of the prizes. So, get to work ... make an Altoid tin slingshot, andyou just might win another one!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## busySteve

I like Flicks' little McS so much....I tried to make one. It is not a contest entry, but a compliment of imitation = flattery to Flicks. It is Ipe hardwood with a magnet to hold a quick-to-get 1/2" ball. Four 1" to 1/2" tapered black thera-bands per side send the ammo flyin'.

Thanks Flicks!


----------



## Byudzai

[quote 







This melts my heart. What beautiful work, right down to that bead for the lanyard. You, Mr. flicks, seriously inspire the wannabe slingshot artist!


----------



## Winnie

It's time to throw out another prize.

I thought I'd do something a bit different and offer up the worlds only Boiled Leather Slingshot. Be the first on your block to own one.

The slingshot is self-contained. The handle forms a hard pouch that holds 43 5/16 steel balls. The bands on the slingshot will throw a 5/16 ball about 310 fps.


----------



## Charles

busySteve said:


> I like Flicks' little McS so much....I tried to make one. It is not a contest entry, but a compliment of imitation = flattery to Flicks. It is Ipe hardwood with a magnet to hold a quick-to-get 1/2" ball. Four 1" to 1/2" tapered black thera-bands per side send the ammo flyin'.
> 
> Thanks Flicks!


Why not enter it? Will it fit into an Altoids tin?

You did a nice job.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Winnie

I agree with Charles. If it fits enter it.

Remember, this isn't a beauty contest so don't be intimidated. The reality is some on the forum have worked with their hands for years, some are computer genius's and some have full shops to work in. Others might have just started and have only a knife and some sandpaper to work with.

One chance at the drawing for each slingshot entered and two chances for a video.

We're still early and we have already seen some great slingshots. Keep up the good work.

winnie


----------



## JJH

Here is my first try at it I would like go thank Mr magpie for his templates as I used his fork geometry on this on it is 1/8 in steel core with Spanish ceader scales one run horizontal and the other vertical


----------



## Winnie

JJH you PFS looks great. With that metal core it will handle anything you want to throw with it. Good job.


----------



## Charles

Winnie said:


> JJH you PFS looks great. With that metal core it will handle anything you want to throw with it. Good job.


Amen to all that!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Winnie said:


> It's time to throw out another prize.
> I thought I'd do something a bit different and offer up the worlds only Boiled Leather Slingshot. Be the first on your block to own one.
> The slingshot is self-contained. The handle forms a hard pouch that holds 43 5/16 steel balls. The bands on the slingshot will throw a 5/16 ball about 310 fps.


That is sooo cool and unique. If I were not a sponsor of this contest and hence ineligible, I would enter 100 times just to have a good shot at getting that! Thanks Winnie!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## busySteve

Charles said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Flicks' little McS so much....I tried to make one. It is not a contest entry, but a compliment of imitation = flattery to Flicks. It is Ipe hardwood with a magnet to hold a quick-to-get 1/2" ball. Four 1" to 1/2" tapered black thera-bands per side send the ammo flyin'.
> 
> Thanks Flicks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not enter it? Will it fit into an Altoids tin?
> 
> You did a nice job.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

It is too big for the can but fits my hand well. I just wanted to make it and let Flicks know (in front of all) that I really liked his creation that much.


----------



## POI

You guys inspire me to do my first build...& thanks for the reminder on the drawing Winnie.


----------



## busySteve

busySteve said:


> This is such a cool contest... I had a little Altoids can so I went a "little" crazy. Mother Nature provided the twig from an old nectarine tree trimming. The rubber is 1/2" to 1/4" tapered thera-band black, two on each side about 9" length. The pouch is crafting leather. The ammo is 3/8" steel. The mints were curiously strong.... and I hope this little guy is too. Video will be posted later.


Here is my first forum video.... it is for the mini slingshot I assembled for the contest. I hope the post is correct.


----------



## Charles

All right ... good shooting there Steve!!! Thanks for posting your shooting vid.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

busySteve said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a cool contest... I had a little Altoids can so I went a "little" crazy. Mother Nature provided the twig from an old nectarine tree trimming. The rubber is 1/2" to 1/4" tapered thera-band black, two on each side about 9" length. The pouch is crafting leather. The ammo is 3/8" steel. The mints were curiously strong.... and I hope this little guy is too. Video will be posted later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first forum video.... it is for the mini slingshot I assembled for the contest. I hope the post is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done and welcome busySteve!
Click to expand...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

busySteve!!!!

A pool table, air-hockey, sweet berber carpet, plus indoor shooting range!?!?!?! DO YOU NEED A NEW FRIEND????!!!!!

Killer micro fork too!


----------



## Rayshot

busySteve said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a cool contest... I had a little Altoids can so I went a "little" crazy. Mother Nature provided the twig from an old nectarine tree trimming. The rubber is 1/2" to 1/4" tapered thera-band black, two on each side about 9" length. The pouch is crafting leather. The ammo is 3/8" steel. The mints were curiously strong.... and I hope this little guy is too. Video will be posted later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first forum video.... it is for the mini slingshot I assembled for the contest. I hope the post is correct.
Click to expand...

Way to go neighbor!


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Ok back to the drawing board. I built another little shooter in the style of the little bamboo that broke a few days ago. So this is my second board cut, this one from Brazillian cherry. Banded with 3/4" Walmart red, it's a little thicker, a lot wider, and not nearly as pretty!

































BusySteve, your little shooter reminds me of this little Oakie. I don't know if it can be counted because the last time I fired it, it smashed the tar outta my thumb and I'm not gonna do that again!


----------



## Beanflip

Looks good Oldbattleax. I like it! 
It will be weak in the center just like the last one though. Drill a hole all the way thru (across the grain) to fit a dowel and glue it in.


----------



## Charles

All right, OBA, those are a couple of cool looking shooters. I will count them both for the contest.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## TSM

I liked Winnie's little folding slingshot so much that I just had to try one. This one is 1/4" micarta roughed out with a couple wood screws. When I do one of these again, I'll try to make it a little nicer and class it up a bit.


----------



## TSM

I've also got a video, but for some reason Youtube doesn't like me this morning. It keeps telling me "the server has rejected the file". I didn't think it was that bad....


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

TSM said:


> I liked Winnie's little folding slingshot so much that I just had to try one. This one is 1/4" micarta roughed out with a couple wood screws. When I do one of these again, I'll try to make it a little nicer and class it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150115_135326378.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150115_135343537.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150115_135418835.jpg


I like this a lot!! What do you think of this? You might be able to make it work with no tools.


----------



## TSM

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Winnie's little folding slingshot so much that I just had to try one. This one is 1/4" micarta roughed out with a couple wood screws. When I do one of these again, I'll try to make it a little nicer and class it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150115_135326378.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150115_135343537.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150115_135418835.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I like this a lot!! What do you think of this? You might be able to make it work with no tools.
Click to expand...

That's more like what I had in mind when I started but I got to eager to just shoot it. I'll definitely use something more like that on the next one.


----------



## 1Wally

TSM said:


> I've also got a video, but for some reason Youtube doesn't like me this morning. It keeps telling me "the server has rejected the file". I didn't think it was that bad....


I really like that mate, just one thing that I'd like to ask, do you find 1/4" strong and tactile enough? I'm not asking from experience at, just interested in your opinion bud.


----------



## busySteve

Here is entry number two:

It is a standard Altoids can this time with a nectarine branch cutting. The pouch is from a leather belt from Goodwill and the bands are 3 7/8" to 1/2" tapered thera-bands per side. The ammo is 3/8" steel balls. I have only shot it 3 times and it feels pretty good.


----------



## Charles

Wonderful little folder, TSM. I'm really glad you took up Winnie's design. Try to get that video up.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Good going there, Steve. And the shooting video was sweet. Nice to see you kneel down and pray over every shot ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## busySteve

Charles said:


> Good going there, Steve. And the shooting video was sweet. Nice to see you kneel down and pray over every shot ... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


You noticed that? :help: I need all the prayer I can get! :imslow:


----------



## Emitto

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Winnie's little folding slingshot so much that I just had to try one. This one is 1/4" micarta roughed out with a couple wood screws. When I do one of these again, I'll try to make it a little nicer and class it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150115_135326378.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150115_135343537.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150115_135418835.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I like this a lot!! What do you think of this? You might be able to make it work with no tools.
Click to expand...

THAT'S the way to go, GREAT thinking, when I saw the design I thought the same. That will be really cool, especially if you can make snap lock, like a folder knife kind off.

I want one now!

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## TSM

1Wally said:


> I really like that mate, just one thing that I'd like to ask, do you find 1/4" strong and tactile enough? I'm not asking from experience at, just interested in your opinion bud.


I tried it with a heavier bandset for 12mm steel and it did have a little flex to it, but I didn't feel like it was in danger of failure. The thin frame itself was actually pretty comfortable.


----------



## Winnie

Folding Slingshot particulars.

TSM and You'llshootyereyeout;

I'm flattered that you like the folder.

I used Chicago Screws on the folding slingshot. Chicago Screws are made up of two pieces, a smooth sided threaded sleeve (the female piece) and a screw/bolt that screws into the sleeve. So long as the sleeve fits snugly into the drilled holes then the male portion need only be tightened to finger pressure. To use the slingshot I simply remove the male portion of the unused screw, push the female portion back into the slingshot proper, swivel into position, line up the holes and then push it back again into the slingshot. Then I simply replace and hand tighten the screw. There is no play, no looseness and it will handle my hunting bands without any problem.

It is also made out of 1/4 inch silk micarta which is plenty strong enough.

winnie


----------



## TSM

I hope this works....






success! The bands are about 5/8" x 1/2" tapered TBG and shooting 3/8" steel.


----------



## Beanflip

TSM, nice shoot'in! I like the slinger and the cans in the trees.


----------



## 1Wally

Impressive beard TSM, I wish I could grow one as good as that! As it turns out I have the same facial hair as the old man from the original Karate Kid


----------



## Charles

Hey TSM!!!! You are deadly with those little things. Way to go. I will count that as two shooting videos. :wave:

And your beard has better color than mine .... but give it time, my friend, give it time ... :neener:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## TSM

Charles said:


> Hey TSM!!!! You are deadly with those little things. Way to go. I will count that as two shooting videos. :wave:
> 
> And your beard has better color than mine .... but give it time, my friend, give it time ... :neener:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I've already found greys!!! And I'm only 35! But seriously , thank you!


----------



## Charles

TSM said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey TSM!!!! You are deadly with those little things. Way to go. I will count that as two shooting videos. :wave:
> 
> And your beard has better color than mine .... but give it time, my friend, give it time ... :neener:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> I've already found greys!!! And I'm only 35! But seriously , thank you!
Click to expand...

Hmmmm ... at literally twice your age, I can tell you from experience to take good advantage of the next couple of decades!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## TSM

Yes sir! You can bet I will.


----------



## Blade

This one's out of G10. 1/4" thick at the forks and 1/2" at the swell. I got a few more scratches to get out but I wanted to play with it


----------



## Poiema

*Altoids rock!* I don't wanna miss any of this exciting stuff. Awesome thread, and what a great start!


----------



## Charles

Nice one, Blade!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Charles

Poiema said:


> *Altoids rock!* I don't wanna miss any of this exciting stuff. Awesome thread, and what a great start!


Come on in!!! The water's fine .... :wave:

Give it a go yourself.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I've made another mini shooter for this awesome contest. It's a PFS style. The pouch is a little heavy and the bands are a little long for this application but I'll sort that out in short order. The attachment method uses "binding post" (I believe that's the technical name) with a neoprene washer. There is a small recess slightly larger than the head of the post to help hold the band securely.


Here is the video


----------



## flicks

busySteve said:


> I like Flicks' little McS so much....I tried to make one. It is not a contest entry, but a compliment of imitation = flattery to Flicks. It is Ipe hardwood with a magnet to hold a quick-to-get 1/2" ball. Four 1" to 1/2" tapered black thera-bands per side send the ammo flyin'.
> 
> Thanks Flicks!


Thanks for the kind words! I hope you'll have a lot of fun with your little shooter. It is looking great!


----------



## Charles

OK, YSYEO ... that looks like another sweet shooter ... and a shooting video to boot!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Blade

Double points for kydex neck sheath?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Charles said:


> OK, YSYEO ... that looks like another sweet shooter ... and a shooting video to boot!Cheers .... Charles


Charles, that's just the shooting video for the second slingshot. I should have posted them together so it would be less confusing. I'll do so from now on.

Thanks!


----------



## busySteve

Blade said:


> Double points for kydex neck sheath?


Now that's some nice bling! I would wear that for sure!


----------



## Blade

ATTENTION: PRIZE ADDITION.

As long as the selected winner is willing to ship the sling to me for molding, I'll make a kydex neck sheath similar to the one I posted above for your Altoids tin slingshot.


----------



## Charles

Thanks for this, Blade ... that is most generous. I think you are going to make someone very happy indeed!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## POI

Blade said:


> Double points for kydex neck sheath?


I say yes...


----------



## busySteve

Entry #3 here for busySteve:

This is an Altoids Zebra hardwood Flicks-McS-wanna-be with alternating black and gold thera-bands to match. :naughty: My son says it looks like a Chinese symbol. The bands are 8" in length and tapered from 1" to 1/2". The pouch is from a leather belt. An I embedded a magnet to hold a ready piece of ammo.






















Thanks again!


----------



## Beanflip

I find the McS very aesthetically pleasing. Here is another.


----------



## Charles

Steve, Bean ... you guys are going to have enough fans of that design to start your own website!!!

Thanks for the entries.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bajaja

Blade said:


> Double points for kydex neck sheath?


Oh man! Now I know how to carry altoid tin box - proudly on the shoelace on my chest.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Here is my small altoid sized sling shot. My granddaughter volunteered to help me make the video. Despite being an airhead, she sure does have nerves of steal as you will see in the video. Enjoy!






-GP


----------



## Blade

Mixed and matched hdpe. About .6" thick.
I Didn't want to be the only one to not do one of these!





Oh, and gotta make use of kydex scraps.


----------



## JJH

Well here's another one it still needs some finishing but I got this awesomenee rubber is the mail yesterday from my secret Santa winter trade with Reznik and I had to try it out it is a steel core classic design with book matched splated oak from my yard on the front and some splated (I guess) plantation teak on the back . The band's I cut for it are 1cm straight cut (relatively) with a working lingth of 5 1/4 in hope you like it and I will post another pic of it when I get it all smoothed out and finished


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

My daughter named this one fraidy frog






This contest rules!


----------



## Beanflip

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> My daughter named this one fraidy frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest rules!


Sweet original design YSYEO!


----------



## Byudzai

Here's another cut-down from a side-shooter frame. I basically made the same as some of my others but cut the bottom off. Ran into a bunch of snags building this and got frustrated, so I didn't kill myself on the finish work, but it's a cute lil thing. Love that spectraply.


----------



## Rayshot

Blade said:


> Double points for kydex neck sheath?


That right there is way too cool!! So much so, I wanna wear one. And of course, shoot it too!


----------



## Rayshot

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> My daughter named this one fraidy frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contest rules!


Great shooter and the name your daughter gave it is great too!


----------



## Rayshot

Byudzai said:


> Here's another cut-down from a side-shooter frame. I basically made the same as some of my others but cut the bottom off. Ran into a bunch of snags building this and got frustrated, so I didn't kill myself on the finish work, but it's a cute lil thing. Love that spectraply.


Seriously good! Your attachment method certainly makes the TTF so workable in such a tiny shooter. I am a fan.


----------



## Winnie

Time For Another Prize:

Wow, I'm away from my computer for a couple of days and - bam - look at all the action.

Before I show another prize let me take a minute and say thanks to those jumping in with their creations.

Blade; Let me begin by thanking you for your wonderful offer of a Custom Molded Kydex Neck Sheath for one lucky shooter. The prize list just got cool! And, what a great entry with that little G10 chalice. One of those little slingshots that can do big things. I really like your hdpe McS too. Small but capable.

Busy Steve; I love the grain on your McS is beautiful. And with room to spare in the box.

Beanflip; I love your diminutive McS. You could almost get two in a box.

JJH; A great little chalice that will handle any bands you want to put on it.

you'llshootyereyeout; Your daughter's naming is as perfect as your artistic realization. It looks like a freaked out frog looking back at you. How does that thing hold and shoot?

Byudzail; Your McS is perfect . I hope people don't underestimate how difficult it is to shape those layers to be so esthetically pleasing. Really nicely done.

*Now, another prize:*

Prize number four (now that Blade has tossed one in too) is 30 inches of TBG and a rotary cutter. Maybe one of you tube guys/gals will win it.

winnie


----------



## Charles

Grandpa Pete said:


> Here is my small altoid sized slingshot. My granddaughter volunteered to help me make the video. Despite being an airhead, she sure does have nerves of steal as you will see in the video. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -GP


Good shooting, GP! You had me worried there!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Blade, JJH, Byudzai ..... You guys are getting ahead of me!!! Very nice work.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Hopefully in the next few days I will set up a separate thread (locked) where I will keep track of those who have made slingshots and those who have shooting videos. That way if I make a mistake, you can correct me before the end ... and maybe I will include a separate list of the prizes as well ... just to keep you guys salivating!!!

Lots of time left for you lookie-looos ... give it a try!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Blade

I put holes in the forks to try the plug attachment but I dont really like it. Ill stick with ties.

Same hdpe as the last one. Kinda inspired by one of you'llshootyoureyeout earlier contributions.







I think im gonna walk around with all of these dangling on neck sheaths inside my jacket. Ill open my jacket to people "hey, ya wanna buy a slingshot?"


----------



## Charles

Another nice one, Blade.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## fsimpson

my entry is 1`` x 1/8 `` aluminum stock `transformer` . not big on aesthetics but seems functional . banded up

with `tex shooter ` tubes and ` rayshot` pouch . it likes a diet of 3/8`` steel ,tried marbles

but the fork geometry is a little small for them . alot less painful for me to shoot than a pfs ,

and smaller to boot . --shoots quite well too. thanks for the contest-----frank


----------



## Charles

Clever idea, fsimpson!


----------



## CanH8r

Here are my entry's my: aluminum core scaled with black tufnol & a mini opfs made from hdpe.

Shooting vid and more:


----------



## CanH8r

Blade said:


> I put holes in the forks to try the plug attachment but I dont really like it. Ill stick with ties.
> Same hdpe as the last one. Kinda inspired by one of you'llshootyoureyeout earlier contributions.
> I think im gonna walk around with all of these dangling on neck sheaths inside my jacket. Ill open my jacket to people "hey, ya wanna buy a slingshot?"


I like your style sir.


----------



## TSM

CanH8r said:


> Here are my entry's my: aluminum core scaled with black tufnol & a mini opfs made from hdpe.
> 
> Shooting vid and more:


Nice! I was waiting for you to show us all how it's done.


----------



## Charles

CanH8r, you are a bloody show off!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That is a very nice collection of Altoid shooters ... they are all wee beauties!

So I will give you credit for two shooters and two shooting videos.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## 1984keen

Finally my shooting video. 
I was accurate with it till the glove pouch broke. Made a new pouch and can't hit a thing. More practice

Homemade slingshot shooting:


----------



## Blade

Sorry, cant hear me very well, and its hard to see the tape measure. I can film the tape again if you need me to.

Despite results in the video, I'm most accurate with the G10 chalice.

http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/fullbanjo/Movie%20on%201-19-15%20at%2012.57%20PM%202_zpsow7tafsh.mp4

Alright, who has the most entries so far?

ETA: Yes I know I need to clean, very messy.


----------



## CanH8r

Charles said:


> CanH8r, you are a bloody show off!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> That is a very nice collection of Altoid shooters ... they are all wee beauties!
> 
> So I will give you credit for two shooters and two shooting videos.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Cheers Charles, thanks for doing this. I've been enjoying seeing everyone's stuff.

Jeff


----------



## Charles

Blade said:


> Sorry, cant hear me very well, and its hard to see the tape measure. I can film the tape again if you need me to.
> 
> Despite results in the video, I'm most accurate with the G10 chalice.
> 
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/fullbanjo/Movie on 1-19-15 at 12.57 PM 2_zpsow7tafsh.mp4
> 
> Alright, who has the most entries so far?
> 
> ETA: Yes I know I need to clean, very messy.


Sorry, but that link does not work for me. It reports that the video has been deleted or renamed.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Blade

Nevermind, ill try doing it through YouTube.


----------



## Winnie

CanH8r, nice slingshots and nice shooting. There's something about the small chalices I really like. That break-down one is very cool.


----------



## Winnie

1984keen, nice shooting - and straight up! :rofl:


----------



## Blade

Last try with photobucket...

http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/fullbanjo/Slingshots/Movie%20on%201-19-15%20at%2012.57%20PM%202%202_zpsm1ewqhqx.mp4


----------



## Winnie

fsimpson, that thing not only fits in the Altoids tin, you could almost fit it in your wallet. Isn't that crazy. It's about as simple as it gets yet I haven't seen anything like it before. Great idea.

winnie


----------



## fsimpson

Winnie said:


> fsimpson, that thing not only fits in the Altoids tin, you could almost fit it in your wallet. Isn't that crazy. It's about as simple as it gets yet I haven't seen anything like it before. Great idea.
> 
> winnie


 thanks winnie and everyone that liked it . it could be stronger and smaller with refinement --there are so many great designs and craftsmanship in this contest ..............and its got weeks to go !!


----------



## parnell

Here is my entry done in aluminum and g10. I will try to get a video done before the 14th. Charles and Winnie thanks for the contest and challenge.


----------



## Winnie

parnell, that is truly beautiful. Exquisite. I'm blown away. Very nicely done. I continue to marvel at the work done here on the forum.

winnie


----------



## Charles

Blade said:


> Last try with photobucket...
> 
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/fullbanjo/Slingshots/Movie on 1-19-15 at 12.57 PM 2 2_zpsm1ewqhqx.mp4


Sorry, still not working ... got the same error message. Give it a try on Youtube.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Great job, Parnell. Break down frames give one the ability to have a normal size frame and yet still fit it into the tin. That one is really sweet.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Blade

Terrific work Parnell. I really like that one.



Charles said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last try with photobucket...
> 
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/fullbanjo/Slingshots/Movie on 1-19-15 at 12.57 PM 2 2_zpsm1ewqhqx.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, still not working ... got the same error message. Give it a try on Youtube.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

Sigh, ill get it done tomorrow.


----------



## tyrone8511

HI Guys

Well first thing first, Thank you Charles and Winnie this is a super contest and I am really enjoying it.

I Tried to make 1 of these small slingshots and I was doing pretty well till I over cooked the natural in the microwave, any advice would be appreciated. Oh and sorry we don't have Altoids in South Africa so I just measured out the sizes on a piece of paper.

If I should just chuck the fork in the bin you can also tell me, oh and this is from a pommegranit tree.

Regards Tyrone


----------



## tyrone8511

Hi Guys, sorry if this is a stupid question but is there 2 sizes of altoids tins I only picked up the dimensions that Charles gave for 1. We don't have Altoids :what:.

Tyrone


----------



## Grandpa Pete

tyrone8511 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> Well first thing first, Thank you Charles and Winnie this is a super contest and I am really enjoying it.
> 
> I Tried to make 1 of these small slingshots and I was doing pretty well till I over cooked the natural in the microwave, any advice would be appreciated. Oh and sorry we don't have Altoids in South Africa so I just measured out the sizes on a piece of paper.
> 
> If I should just chuck the fork in the bin you can also tell me, oh and this is from a pommegranit tree.
> 
> Regards Tyrone


Tyrone

Did you see my post "Big Mistake" a while back? I too tried to dry out a fork in our microwave and just turned it to charcoal. Several of the more experienced members of the SS Forum posted helpful advise, including Charles, if my memory is correct. I admire the wonderful creative SS people are coming up with but I still love natural forks.


----------



## tyrone8511

thanks grandpa Pete I will look for that thread cause it would just be a crime to throw away a natural fork


----------



## busySteve

I dried my little naturals on a coffee mug warmer set on low. I'll measure the temp later.


----------



## Byudzai

parnell I love that! super baller work man.


----------



## bigron

Byudzai said:


> parnell I love that! super baller work man.


Alex it's hard to take you serious anymore with you standing there staring at me in that squirrel suit :rolling:


----------



## Charles

tyrone8511 said:


> Hi Guys, sorry if this is a stupid question but is there 2 sizes of altoids tins I only picked up the dimensions that Charles gave for 1. We don't have Altoids :what:.
> 
> Tyrone


The size I gave is the larger one. There is also a tiny Altoid tin, but unless you are super keen (some here are), then do not start there. I do not have exact dimensions for the smaller sized tin.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

tyrone8511 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> Well first thing first, Thank you Charles and Winnie this is a super contest and I am really enjoying it.
> 
> I Tried to make 1 of these small slingshots and I was doing pretty well till I over cooked the natural in the microwave, any advice would be appreciated. Oh and sorry we don't have Altoids in South Africa so I just measured out the sizes on a piece of paper.
> 
> If I should just chuck the fork in the bin you can also tell me, oh and this is from a pommegranit tree.
> 
> Regards Tyrone


That frame still looks just fine to me. I see a longitudinal crack, but that should not be a problem. If you are worried about it, just mix some sawdust and epoxy and fill the cracks ... let it cure for 24 hours.

To make that frame fit an Altoids tin, it looks to me like the width of the forks is the big problem. I would just cut the forks a little shorter. If it then does not feel stable in your hand, drill a hole in the handle and put a lanyard on it. A lanyard really helps to stabilize short frames. You can see examples of lanyards elsewhere in this thread. You might also consider a small leather strap, like the one M.J used on his wee shooter. Of course these are just suggestions.

I am not sure what you mean when you say you "overcooked" the frame. It does not appear to me to be scorched, so it is probably O.K. When I microwave a green fork, I place it on a paper towel to absorb moisture. Then I blast it for 15 to 20 seconds, take it out and let it cool for 1/2 hour, then blast it again. I repeat this process until I get no more moisture coming off. I am sure that others have different techniques. A lot depends on the size of the frame and the power of your microwave. Frequent short bursts, with cooling in between is the basic recipe.

Looking forward to seeing what you do with that fork.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Blade

I think I finally got it


----------



## busySteve

Charles said:


> tyrone8511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, sorry if this is a stupid question but is there 2 sizes of altoids tins I only picked up the dimensions that Charles gave for 1. We don't have Altoids :what:.
> 
> Tyrone
> 
> 
> 
> The size I gave is the larger one. There is also a tiny Altoid tin, but unless you are super keen (some here are), then do not start there. I do not have exact dimensions for the smaller sized tin.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

The Altoids Smalls tin internal dimensions is aprox:

2.25" x 1.5" and the corners are approx .5" radius so you lose a little there.


----------



## tyrone8511

Thank you very much Charles for the advice I will definitely use some of it. I was putting it in the microwave for 20 secs at a time closed in a hand towel. I think patience or lack thereof got the better of me, I put it in for 40 secs and wham the long crack. I think I will stick to the big altoids sizes for now. I will post pictures when it fits in the prescribed sizes


----------



## Charles

Hey Blade,

I do not know why, but that link does weird things when I click on it. I finally got to Youtube, found your video, and copied the link here. So now it plays fine for me.






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## busySteve

Charles,

I have a little sling I wove from jute twine. If it and some lead weights fit in a tin (and I can hit a can) can it be submitted? I understand it is not a "slingshot" or is it? Does it count?


----------



## Blade

Thank you Charles. I was having trouble putting that up.


----------



## Winnie

My only advise about an over-microwaved fork is to be careful. A couple of years ago I was with my son and I had a fork hit on a frame I had dried via the microwave. When the ball hit the frame the frame snapped and, although it looked fine on the outside, the inside was charcoal.

I'm more careful these days. Follow Charles' instructions and you will be fine.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

@busysteve, if it fits and if it shoots I guess it qualifies. How about a video? I'd really like to see what you have come up with.


----------



## Charles

busySteve said:


> Charles,
> 
> I have a little sling I wove from jute twine. If it and some lead weights fit in a tin (and I can hit a can) can it be submitted? I understand it is not a "slingshot" or is it? Does it count?


Hey Steve,

This "contest" is for rubber powered slingshots. Material on slings should go in the Sling forum:

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/64-sling-forum/

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Winnie

Thanks for the clarification Charles. I was wondering how a jute sling(shot) would work. winnie


----------



## busySteve

Ok Charles, no problem, thanks. Winnie, I may make a video anyway and send you the link, just to satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## Charles

Sorry for the confusion, guys ... Winnie and I were posting at the same time, and did not have a chance to consult. I think we would all like to see a shooting video of the sling, so by all means do post it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

All right my friends!!!! I have pinned a list of the entries as I have counted them ... check for it in this Competitions forum.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40506-altoid-canned-catapult-contest-entry-record/

I have locked it so only I will be able to change it. I will update it as more entries come in. Please have a look at it, and send me a pm if you spot any errors. By my count, we have had so far 16 members posting entries, many with multiple entries. Of these, 9 have posted shooting videos, some with multiples. What a brilliant bunch of folks you are!!! Keep 'em coming ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## newbslingshotter

the video shows it in the can as well as me shooting. the picture function on my camera is screwy today  also, please ignore my messy room, i set this range up super quick cause its COLD outside!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here are two more. One is my Batman logo and the other is an update to my M style mini shooter. I'm completely OK if the new M is not included in this contest as its so close to the original design but I wanted to share it anyway. The last shot shows the differance between the old and new M.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

here is the video for my last two.


----------



## Charles

newbslingshotter said:


> the video shows it in the can as well as me shooting. the picture function on my camera is screwy today  also, please ignore my messy room, i set this range up super quick cause its COLD outside!


Good effort! But we want the distance to be 16.5 feet, not 15. If you can hit the can at 15, I am sure you can hit it at 16.5. Also, we would like a brief description of design and material.

I will give you credit for the entry, but I would like you to redo the shoot. I am sure you can do it ... just give it another go.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Hey YSYEO, looks like another fine pair of shooters. I will update the list later.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Susi

Ideas for the Altoids inventors

1.Use the tin itself as a handle and a folding hinged fork pops out. Can the Altoids tin be cut in any way but of course no increase in dimension. It would give the maximum size handle and maximum sized fork yet tuck inside the Altoids tin to follow the rules of the contest.

2. A sliding slotted fork extending from the handle with a bolt/thumbscrew anchor system through the slot to firm it up using the tightening screw..stainless steel or hard brass ought to be strong enough. Concievably the fully extended/SS would be twice the length of the Altoids box, not a bad length to hold on to. Possibly put one or two scales like a knife handle on the SS's handle to make it more comfy.

I have no use for a picklefork or mini so am not going to make one. I like big gnarley gargantuan ergo magnum stuff but the Altoids challenge oughta be fun, cool and interesting for those who want the challenge. So far I see good ideas from the posters.


----------



## newbslingshotter

Charles said:


> newbslingshotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the video shows it in the can as well as me shooting. the picture function on my camera is screwy today  also, please ignore my messy room, i set this range up super quick cause its COLD outside!
> 
> 
> 
> Good effort! But we want the distance to be 16.5 feet, not 15. If you can hit the can at 15, I am sure you can hit it at 16.5. Also, we would like a brief description of design and material.
> 
> I will give you credit for the entry, but I would like you to redo the shoot. I am sure you can do it ... just give it another go.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

 Of course. The ss is made of poplar with .5 in between the forks. The forks are 1 in long and the sling is held with three fingers. The bands are dual 3/4x10 in Walmart green. Will redo at 16.5 feet.


----------



## newbslingshotter

take two! its tight shooting in my house and i was standing in a doorway so i hope this works!


----------



## Charles

Good job, Newbslingshotter!!!! I knew you could do it. And thanks for the additional info on your slingshot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Just a note to myself to say that the contest entry record complete to this point.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## smurf

I did not know how to upload my photos look
Instead! Will raise the YouTube site soon ! You will be amazed at this slingshot!!
If you do not help it surprised ;;;


----------



## smurf

YouTube에서 Altoids sling 보기 - Altoids sling: 




I don't update potos 
But there is in all my movies!!!
Thanks for look


----------



## smurf




----------



## Susi

Blade! Neat idea. I used the "quote" button on your foldable metal SS entry but this text showed up here...oh well...lots of mysteries in this universe. Saw your entry...cool. This great idea of a folder is what I thought would be the largest SS to be stashed in the smallest space. Simple, fast to make, works. Not a beauty contest winner but for a prototype study of this idea and shucks, the way it is now..pure functionality..in my book it rates high. One could do some fancy work using laminates/metal cores of this idea of course for beauty contest entries. Great idea, Blade. And a steel beer bottle opener for the handle? hehe. I like the wing nut idea too..fast, no tools, simple, cheap. I dunno the contest parameters but for functionality you oughta get a gold star.


----------



## leon13

Hey Smurf what a cool slingshot any more infos ?

oh and good shooting

cheers


----------



## Charles

Smurf, that is a beautiful slingshot. It is a wonderful design and extremely well executed. You obviously put a lot of work into that one. Congratulations! And that was great shooting as well.

Cheers ... Charles

on the list


----------



## Grandpa Pete

SMURF.......what a wonderful job you did on that one. Beautiful! I wish I could say that in Korean.


----------



## smurf

Thank you for attention
I 've made a slingshot , I knew the smallest and most useful
Thanks and enjoy many feel it through this competition
English is awkward point is Without it you understand
Thank you friends


----------



## busySteve

Not sure this is a valid entry either, but it fits in a tin:

The strap is crafting leather is 10" long and 1" wide. The bands are four 1" to 1/2" tapered thera-bands about 8" long. The pouch is from a leather belt. And the ammo is a 3/4" steel ball.


----------



## newbslingshotter

i have another entry. it is a kestrel variant (I think) it is made of a pine board with a 550 paracord finger-hold lanyard on bottom shooting the same walmart green bands as last time.


----------



## Charles

Hey BusySteve,

That strap shot is just fine. I have seen lots of folks try bareback shooting, but they usually stretch over the knuckles. And I have seen some who use just a single rubber loop with no frame, holding the single band loop just as you did with the leather. But I have never seen that leather strap idea. I tried the single band loop myself and did not like it. But maybe now I will try it with a leather strap. You sure were chucking a pretty heavy hunk of ammo!

I will happily include this one.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

And another one for Newbslingshotter!

I know you have already shown us your shooting range, but to avoid any future controversy if someone takes your video out of context, please include it in every video. Thanks! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## newbslingshotter

Charles said:


> And another one for Newbslingshotter!
> 
> I know you have already shown us your shooting range, but to avoid any future controversy if someone takes your video out of context, please include it in every video. Thanks! :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Of course! More slings coming soon!


----------



## newbslingshotter

smurf said:


> Thank you for attention
> I 've made a slingshot , I knew the smallest and most useful
> Thanks and enjoy many feel it through this competition
> English is awkward point is Without it you understand
> Thank you friends


i need plans! must have this epicness!


----------



## Beanflip

busySteve said:


> Not sure this is a valid entry either, but it fits in a tin:
> 
> The strap is crafting leather is 10" long and 1" wide. The bands are four 1" to 1/2" tapered thera-bands about 8" long. The pouch is from a leather belt. And the ammo is a 3/4" steel ball.


Steve! Where did you come from bud? That strap shooter is cool!


----------



## Beanflip

smurf said:


> YouTube에서 Altoids sling 보기 - Altoids sling:
> 
> I don't update potos
> But there is in all my movies!!!
> Thanks for look


That's a cool shooter! We need pictures!


----------



## Phoul Mouth

busySteve said:


> Not sure this is a valid entry either, but it fits in a tin:
> 
> The strap is crafting leather is 10" long and 1" wide. The bands are four 1" to 1/2" tapered thera-bands about 8" long. The pouch is from a leather belt. And the ammo is a 3/4" steel ball.


Hands down the most original I have seen. My hats off to you, that is pretty awesome.


----------



## POI

fsimpson said:


> my entry is 1`` x 1/8 `` aluminum stock `transformer` . not big on aesthetics but seems functional . banded up
> 
> with `tex shooter ` tubes and ` rayshot` pouch . it likes a diet of 3/8`` steel ,tried marbles
> 
> but the fork geometry is a little small for them . alot less painful for me to shoot than a pfs ,
> 
> and smaller to boot . --shoots quite well too. thanks for the contest-----frank


So simple it is art. Something like this (maybe in titanium) would be my ultimate survival SS.


----------



## Blade

Beanflip said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this is a valid entry either, but it fits in a tin:
> 
> The strap is crafting leather is 10" long and 1" wide. The bands are four 1" to 1/2" tapered thera-bands about 8" long. The pouch is from a leather belt. And the ammo is a 3/4" steel ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve! Where did you come from bud? That strap shooter is cool!
Click to expand...

Lol


Cool stuff Steve!


----------



## busySteve

Wow! I didn't think it would be liked so much. I did fail to mention four black therabands "per side" for the heavy stuff. But you can use what you like. Thanks again for your kindness.


----------



## mopper

That is one pretty cool idea. One would think that everything has been tried at this point, but there is always something new coming up. Amazing.

Could you perhaps post a video in which you show more clearly how you position the strap across the fingers and how you "anchor" it? On your pinky? That is a bit hard to see in the video.


----------



## busySteve

When I return from work I will certainly provide better pictures and video.


----------



## smurf

My slingshot potos
It's name "jeopsae"
It is a means of folding slingshot in Korean
Thank you


----------



## busySteve

That is beautiful! Very nice!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Smurf that slingshot is fantastic! It meets the requirements with function and style. Is it the same on both sides? Do you have any pictures or drawings of the hinge/pivot?

Well done!


----------



## fsimpson

smurf said:


> My slingshot potos
> It's name "jeopsae"
> It is a means of folding slingshot in Korean
> Thank you


 smurf .. amazing work a++++++++ it`s like alien technology -- its so far out of the box.. wow frank


----------



## smurf

My sling fabrication technology
See that potos 
In the picture you will know


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Phoul Mouth said:


> Hands down the most original I have seen. My hats off to you, that is pretty awesome.
> 
> Not sure this is a valid entry either, but it fits in a tin:
> 
> The strap is crafting leather is 10" long and 1" wide. The bands are four 1" to 1/2" tapered thera-bands about 8" long. The pouch is from a leather belt. And the ammo is a 3/4" steel ball.


You are the 2015 man who first thought of attaching strips of rubber to a forked stick!


----------



## busySteve

Grandpa Pete said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down the most original I have seen. My hats off to you, that is pretty awesome.
> 
> Not sure this is a valid entry either, but it fits in a tin:
> 
> The strap is crafting leather is 10" long and 1" wide. The bands are four 1" to 1/2" tapered thera-bands about 8" long. The pouch is from a leather belt. And the ammo is a 3/4" steel ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the 2015 man who first thought of attaching strips of rubber to a forked stick!
Click to expand...

Hey, that sounds like a great idea! ;-)


----------



## Byudzai

smurf said:


> My sling fabrication technology
> See that potos
> In the picture you will know


that's NUTS man! careful with that, pretty soon everybody on the forum will wanna buy one!


----------



## newbslingshotter

Byudzai said:


> smurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sling fabrication technology
> See that potos
> In the picture you will know
> 
> 
> 
> that's NUTS man! careful with that, pretty soon everybody on the forum will wanna buy one!
Click to expand...

 too late, I want one!


----------



## Charles

Smurf, Thanks so much for posting the additional photos. That is one cool slingshot. Great design.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Emitto

smurf said:


> My sling fabrication technology
> See that potos
> In the picture you will know


AWESOME DESIGN mate!

E.


----------



## busySteve

Here is a picture and video of the "strap-shot" holds:


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the extra info, BS .... I am sure a lot of forum members will find it very useful indeed!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## fsimpson

i don`t think anyone`s made anything out of bamboo yet , so i`m giving that a try ------. i kind of think of bamboo as the poor man ,

or lazy man`s g10. i like working it ,this is a $ 4.00 walmart cutting board . using all space in the altoids box ,its almost as big as a milbro. powered by elephant stopping pseudo looped dankung 1642`s , it will shoot .25 steel though a thin mail order

catalog . ran out of room in the box for bigger bands ,honestly. great contest , so many interesting ideas -------frank


----------



## busySteve

fsimpson,

That was a nice cutting board.... but a worthy sacrifce! I like your slingshot a lot!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I dig busySteve's strap shooter! I've seen no frame slings before but not one like this.

The idea I've been kicking around along the same lines is to use the index and thumb tips of a pair of leather gloves and attach gipsy tabs to the ends and connect the two parts with an adjustable lanyard. I have some questions about this idea. First every time I see a no frame shooter they always use the middle knuckle of the index finger. Why is that? Also i wonder if there is a lot of setup time between shots (to reposition the strap) and would the glove tips reduce that time?

Cool shooter Steve! I hadn't considered it for this contest. Way to think inside the box.


----------



## busySteve

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I dig busySteve's strap shooter! I've seen no frame slings before but not one like this.
> 
> The idea I've been kicking around along the same lines is to use the index and thumb tips of a pair of leather gloves and attach gipsy tabs to the ends and connect the two parts with an adjustable lanyard. I have some questions about this idea. First every time I see a no frame shooter they always use the middle knuckle of the index finger. Why is that? Also i wonder if there is a lot of setup time between shots (to reposition the strap) and would the glove tips reduce that time?
> 
> Cool shooter Steve! I hadn't considered it for this contest. Way to think inside the box.


I hadn't thought of reload time... I will do a little video with 5 shots of 3/4" and time them.


----------



## Charles

fsimpson said:


> i don`t think anyone`s made anything out of bamboo yet , so i`m giving that a try ------. i kind of think of bamboo as the poor man ,
> or lazy man`s g10. i like working it ,this is a $ 4.00 walmart cutting board . using all space in the altoids box ,its almost as big as a milbro. powered by elephant stopping pseudo looped dankung 1642`s , it will shoot .25 steel though a thin mail order
> catalog . ran out of room in the box for bigger bands ,honestly. great contest , so many interesting ideas -------frank


Nice break down frame, Frank. I am a fan of this sort of item. As you note, you can make it about as big as a normal slingshot.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## busySteve

From pocket to the other side of the room, the times in full seconds (on youtube) were:

8

11

8

7

7

(I tried to get a velocity reading but the lighting is not good enough for my chrony)


----------



## Charles

Well done, BS. That was actually pretty reasonable time.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Pawpawsailor

I love making these Altoid Tin Shooters. Thanks guys for hosting the contest. My entry is a shortened Sweet Midget PFS made from two layers of G10 finished with CA and decorated with a gold tone button. It is setup with Saunder's Black Mamba Stryker Bands and one of Leon13's very neat leather pouches.

Video follows the photos:


----------



## POI

Great folders and a very cool strap on :rofl:


----------



## busySteve

Charles said:


> Well done, BS. That was actually pretty reasonable time.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


I got a chrony meausurement of 112.5 fps with 3/4" steel ball. If I ever hit my knuckle.... oh boy.


----------



## Winnie

Pawpawsailor,

Really nice. I like the red G10. How secure is the attachment on the smaller slingshots. I don't recognize the plug arrangement. Do you insert a core into the plug?

Nice.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

@Smurf,

That is one of the coolest folding slingshots I have ever seen. Very, very nice. I too am interested in the swivel/hinge point.

Great job. I love this contest

winnie


----------



## Winnie

@fsimpson,

Another great little folder. I like the bamboo.

winnie


----------



## Lee Silva

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I've made another mini shooter for this awesome contest. It's a PFS style. The pouch is a little heavy and the bands are a little long for this application but I'll sort that out in short order. The attachment method uses "binding post" (I believe that's the technical name) with a neoprene washer. There is a small recess slightly larger than the head of the post to help hold the band securely.


You did it! Looks frikin FAB, Matt! I'll be callin soon, swear! Sorry to be lagging...


----------



## Charles

Good job, Pawpawsailor! That is a sweet looking pfs.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## wyosasquatch

busySteve said:


> Not sure this is a valid entry either, but it fits in a tin:
> 
> The strap is crafting leather is 10" long and 1" wide. The bands are four 1" to 1/2" tapered thera-bands about 8" long. The pouch is from a leather belt. And the ammo is a 3/4" steel ball.


Hope you don't get a "fork" hit with that and the 3/4" steel ball.

Sasq.


----------



## wyosasquatch

smurf said:


> YouTube에서 Altoids sling 보기 - Altoids sling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't update potos
> But there is in all my movies!!!
> Thanks for look


Very beautiful slingshot. Keep up the good work.

Sasq.


----------



## tyrone8511

Hi Guys, I have really enjoyed this contest and I hope to still enter another SS or 2, so far I have made 2 which I want to enter, they are not as brilliant as the rest of yours but I really enjoyed the challenge of making these SS.

Natural pomme: This is a natural taken from a pommegranit tree with brass rings on the top to attach the bands. I still need to finish it with oil but I couldn't wait any longer to post it. The bands are just regular looped office bands with a welding apron for a pouch. Thanks to Charles for your advice in fixing this natural it worked a charm.

I will post the second 1 separately


----------



## tyrone8511

The second SS I called Alu-shot: It is built with Aluminium which is bent and drilled and it has a Stainless Steel handle. The bands are linatex 3mm thick which I cut to 5mm width. The pouch is from a daisy P51. This SS shoots really nice especially with heavy ammo.

I will try to make a shooting video this weekend but I have never done something like that before, you guys could just be in for some comedy.

Thanks again Charles and Winnie for suck a cool contest.


----------



## busySteve

tyrone8511 said:


> The second SS I called Alu-shot: It is built with Aluminium which is bent and drilled and it has a Stainless Steel handle. The bands are linatex 3mm thick which I cut to 5mm width. The pouch is from a daisy P51. This SS shoots really nice especially with heavy ammo.
> 
> I will try to make a shooting video this weekend but I have never done something like that before, you guys could just be in for some comedy.
> 
> Thanks again Charles and Winnie for suck a cool contest.


Man, that is serious. What will you ammo be?


----------



## busySteve

Charles said:


> Well done, BS. That was actually pretty reasonable time.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Thank you Charles.


----------



## tyrone8511

busysteve: what I tested it with is charge balls from a mill, they are about 14-16mm diameter but not sure about the weight but definitely heavier than ball bearings


----------



## busySteve

tyrone8511 said:


> busysteve: what I tested it with is charge balls from a mill, they are about 14-16mm diameter but not sure about the weight but definitely heavier than ball bearings


Charge balls.... That just sounds cool!
Thx


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Winnie said:


> Pawpawsailor,
> 
> Really nice. I like the red G10. How secure is the attachment on the smaller slingshots. I don't recognize the plug arrangement. Do you insert a core into the plug?
> 
> Nice.
> 
> winnie


Thanks Winnie,

The dart cone friction attachment is very secure for single bands, but will not work with doubles. Power shooters would want to wrap and tuck. No insert is necessary in the dart cone. They are rigid enough to hold on their own.


----------



## Charles

Hey Tyrone,

That wee pomegranate frame is really sweet. I like the way you turned it into a ring shooter.

And that take down aluminum frame looks very tough indeed.

Good job all around. Hope to see the shooting videos.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

We have just posted another FABULOUS PRIZE, donated by Henry. Check it out ...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40271-love-small-slingshots/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## tyrone8511

yes it does sound cool.I am not sure what steel it is but it is hard and heavy, it is grinding media in a ball mill


----------



## busySteve

tyrone8511 said:


> yes it does sound cool.I am not sure what steel it is but it is hard and heavy, it is grinding media in a ball mill


if it is grey and heavy and not very magnetic, it might be carbide.


----------



## tyrone8511

Thanks Charles I will try my best to post the vids but it will be a first for me.


----------



## tyrone8511

I will try find out next week at work. they vary in sizes up to about 45mm in diameter, which will probably need a canon to shoot it


----------



## Winnie

Kangaroo Ball Bag

It's time for yet another prize and, since it would be out of character for me to do something completely normal, let's see if we can entice even more members to enter the Altoids Contest by awarding a Kangaroo Ball Bag set up for 7/16 steel with magnetic feed.

You won't see many of these around.

winnie


----------



## fsimpson

one more try at `altoid infamy `----. this is dedicated to ali those that think a slingshot should have a

bottle opener . i included triple redundancy for those with issues ( you know who you are --)

things is big and shoots marbles good . floating `tex shooter ` bands , and my pouch with slits .

i`m getting to like these flat slingshots because they orientate well in the hand.

credit to` pfs shooter ` dugi for the target chefmate opener idea . he made a pfs

out of one...... this is a great contest , learning a lot from it ---frank


----------



## Winnie

@fsimpson, Well, just for openers let me say, that's pretty neat.

winnie


----------



## Charles

Winnie said:


> @fsimpson, Well, just for openers let me say, that's pretty neat.
> 
> winnie


GROAN!!!! But I have to agree ....

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## busySteve

Wow!!! These prizes are awesome!!! And, now is a fine time to say that I could not resist making an Altoids SMALLS version of the strap-shot. It is comprised of crafting leather for the strap and pouch. The bands are a single thera-band gold strip on each side tapered from 5/8" to 1/2". Ammo is 3/8" steel ball. Here are the visuals....: (thankfully this is not a shooting contest)


----------



## busySteve

When I roll it all the way with a mild stretch I get more room.... now holds 10 pieces of 3/8" ball in the SMALLS tin. I think I am going to have to make this my last entry..... if I can help it


----------



## Charles

Great job, Steve. That is one mighty mouse!!!!

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## kick_the_can

I just finished the first slingshot I have ever made. I call it the Liquorice Lightning and I made it for this contest. As the name implies, it is powerful though small. It uses cut-down Daisy tubes for more tension at full draw. The opening for the projectile to pass through is nice and large (1 3/4'' in diameter). This little slinger includes a grip and beavertail for a more stable shooting experience. Just saddle the little guy between your thumb and index finger, let the beavertail naturally rest on the web between, and wrap the other three fingers around the grip. Shooters beware, this is a little beast. He bites. (I personally wear a glove with this one) Of course, effort has been made to accommodate those who prefer to finger-brace. The fork and ergonomic curve design is thanks to PVC tubing. ...Wait, there's more! The Liquorice Lightning deconstructs to fit snugly (err.. I mean very snugly) in your own matching Altoids liquorice can (liquorice not included).

P.S. : Yes, the tin stays shut with the whole slingshot packed carefully inside. I have shot it using 1/4 in, 3/8 in, and 14mm balls and hit a can target. Though, I can't imagine hitting a can at 16.5 feet with this.


----------



## Charles

Nicely done, KTC. Yet another take-down slingshot.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## tyrone8511

nice work busy steve I really like your strapshot it's simple yet complex.
KTC that looks like a very effective SS you have there with those tubes you should be able to shoot pretty big ammo


----------



## Lee Silva

Might there be some sort of "power-ups" awarded for having more than one shooter in the can? More than TWO!?!?!!? hehehe


----------



## Lee Silva

smurf said:


> YouTube에서 Altoids sling 보기 - Altoids sling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't update potos
> But there is in all my movies!!!
> Thanks for look


Whoooowhooo!!Yeah Smurf!!!!


----------



## Charles

Lee Silva said:


> Might there be some sort of "power-ups" awarded for having more than one shooter in the can? More than TWO!?!?!!? hehehe


You will get one "point" for each Altoid slingshot ... photo of it in the Altoids tin. If you put 2 or 3 in one tin, you will get a point for each slingshot. Each must be complete with bands and pouch.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## POI

That Alu-shot looks like a beast for such a mini...just looks like it's all business.


----------



## fsimpson

kick_the_can said:


> I just finished the first slingshot I have ever made. I call it the Liquorice Lightning and I made it for this contest. As the name implies, it is powerful though small. It uses cut-down Daisy tubes for more tension at full draw. The opening for the projectile to pass through is nice and large (1 3/4'' in diameter). This little slinger includes a grip and beavertail for a more stable shooting experience. Just saddle the little guy between your thumb and index finger, let the beavertail naturally rest on the web between, and wrap the other three fingers around the grip. Shooters beware, this is a little beast. He bites. (I personally wear a glove with this one) Of course, effort has been made to accommodate those who prefer to finger-brace. The fork and ergonomic curve design is thanks to PVC tubing. ...Wait, there's more! The Liquorice Lightning deconstructs to fit snugly (err.. I mean very snugly) in your own matching Altoids liquorice can (liquorice not included).
> 
> P.S. : Yes, the tin stays shut with the whole slingshot packed carefully inside. I have shot it using 1/4 in, 3/8 in, and 14mm balls and hit a can target. Though, I can't imagine hitting a can at 16.5 feet with this.


 nice work --like those folding braces , they could make full sized frames smaller . those daisy f-16 bands are overkill though. --

be a lot more fun to shoot with less rubber . thanks for the ideas ----frank


----------



## busySteve

tyrone8511 said:


> nice work busy steve I really like your strapshot it's simple yet complex.
> KTC that looks like a very effective SS you have there with those tubes you should be able to shoot pretty big ammo


I gotta say, I am digging it. I made another with 5 black bands per side. My son and I were shooting for an hour last night. my reload time and accuracy have improved. It really likes 50cal lead. I have better lighting today. So I'm setting up the chrony again. Thx!


----------



## busySteve

Ok with 5 black bands per side on the big Strapshot (still fits in tin), here's what Chrony says for the velocity testing :
124.4 fps - 3/4" STEEL BALL
154.8 fps - 50cal. (.490") lead


----------



## Susi

Busy Steve's strap shot also might pass the nannies inspecting passengers on public transit if you say it's for exercise therapy. Without a fork the nannies most likely will accept you at your word.

And it's not a lie, it's exercise. True story. And a heavy glove maybe if it holds right, for potential fork hits, i.e. finger wounds.


----------



## Susi

The folding entries to me are the most thought out and approximate a full sized slingshot which to me is a viabie consideration in grading the entries. Actually using steel or hard brass, a double folder with forks and handle that fold out then fold out again or slide out instead of hinging, will deploy to form a full sized sling shot instead of a mini. Not that mini's are not viable, they sure are, but I've yet to see a full size SS emerge from an Altoid tin but it COULD. Obviously strong bands might compromise comfort but band strength isn't part of this contest.

If the closed tin itself could be used as part or all of the handle, would that count too as a viable entry?


----------



## busySteve

The folding and collapsing slingshots are by far marvels of ingenuity. My strapshot is cool but not as cool. The Kickthecan PVC system is the finest work to me. With cost and material availability in mind, it is something I could duplicate as a kid and really enjoy. All the entries have their corner and they standout it their own way. But I really enjoy the competitors the most! Charles and Winnie... Thx for getting this together.

busySteve

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## parnell

Here's my video for my entry:


----------



## Quercusuber

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!

First of all, let me congratulate Charles and all the participants for another AWESOME display of slingshot art and craftsmanship!!

I thought I could contribute a bit to enrich this vast array of miniature shooters, with my only Altoid-fit slingshot I've ever created:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28060-bb-shooter-in-a-tin-box/

Please note that I'm not ENTERING THIS CONTEST, as this shooter was posted long ago and it belongs now to a forum friend!! But since I've read the rules and it was allowed to post a slingshot, even if it was not to compete, I thought it was a good idea!!

Cheers and best of luck!!!!

Q


----------



## Beanflip

Quercusuber said:


> Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!
> First of all, let me congratulate Charles and all the participants for another AWESOME display of slingshot art and craftsmanship!!
> I thought I could contribute a bit to enrich this vast array of miniature shooters, with my only Altoid-fit slingshot I've ever created:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28060-bb-shooter-in-a-tin-box/
> Please note that I'm not ENTERING THIS CONTEST, as this shooter was posted long ago and it belongs now to a forum friend!! But since I've read the rules and it was allowed to post a slingshot, even if it was not to compete, I thought it was a good idea!!
> Cheers and best of luck!!!!
> Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN1876.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN1883.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN1888.JPG


You're an inspiration Q.


----------



## Quercusuber

Beanflip said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!
> First of all, let me congratulate Charles and all the participants for another AWESOME display of slingshot art and craftsmanship!!
> I thought I could contribute a bit to enrich this vast array of miniature shooters, with my only Altoid-fit slingshot I've ever created:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28060-bb-shooter-in-a-tin-box/
> Please note that I'm not ENTERING THIS CONTEST, as this shooter was posted long ago and it belongs now to a forum friend!! But since I've read the rules and it was allowed to post a slingshot, even if it was not to compete, I thought it was a good idea!!
> Cheers and best of luck!!!!
> Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN1876.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN1883.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN1888.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> You're an inspiration Q.
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!!  You're insane, sir!!!!!!!

Hope everything's fine, my friend!! Let this month passes and I'll be able to give you a call. I've got here some timber that needs a good welcoming home!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## busySteve

Quercusuber said:


> Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!
> First of all, let me congratulate Charles and all the participants for another AWESOME display of slingshot art and craftsmanship!!
> I thought I could contribute a bit to enrich this vast array of miniature shooters, with my only Altoid-fit slingshot I've ever created:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28060-bb-shooter-in-a-tin-box/
> Please note that I'm not ENTERING THIS CONTEST, as this shooter was posted long ago and it belongs now to a forum friend!! But since I've read the rules and it was allowed to post a slingshot, even if it was not to compete, I thought it was a good idea!!
> Cheers and best of luck!!!!
> Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN1876.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN1883.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN1888.JPG


This is very nice... I would like to try to make one. What is the black part made of and how is it attached?

Thx, busySteve


----------



## Charles

Thanks for that shooting video Parnell!

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

Hey there Q! That is indeed a lovely shooter. It seems to me that it does count as an entry. You made it, and it is complete with bands and pouch. And it was not entered into our previous Altoid slingshot contest. So I am listing it as an entry. It is too cute not to include it.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

More great news .... We have had another donation of a FABULOUS PRIZE!!!!! BusySteve sent me the following note:

"I will offer the lucky drawee the choice of a large tinned strapshot or a small tinned strapshot. The item will be shipped without a tin or ammo."

Here is the small one:









And here is the large one:









All right, everyone ... carry on!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

This started out as Bullseyebens pattern and (a memory of) one of Nathan's EDC designs. Just started with an idea. Wish I would have thought it through more and drawn up a plan. Had to scrap the first handle. 3/4" HDPE drilled and sawed out notch. The handle was also 3/4", split on the band saw down to 3/8". Decided to use top slots to keep the thickness to a minimum. These Altoid shooters let me use scraps that are to small for full sized shooters. Video tomorrow. Thanks for the fun Charles and Winnie!


----------



## Charles

Susi said:


> The folding entries to me are the most thought out and approximate a full sized slingshot which to me is a viabie consideration in grading the entries. Actually using steel or hard brass, a double folder with forks and handle that fold out then fold out again or slide out instead of hinging, will deploy to form a full sized slingshot instead of a mini. Not that mini's are not viable, they sure are, but I've yet to see a full size SS emerge from an Altoid tin but it COULD. Obviously strong bands might compromise comfort but band strength isn't part of this contest.
> 
> If the closed tin itself could be used as part or all of the handle, would that count too as a viable entry?


Quite a few "folding" or "take down" designs have been made over the years. Here are a few:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/?p=187413

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15187-micro-hammer-worlds-smallest-match-lighting-slingshot-fits-in-an-altoids-tin/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/?p=188284

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/?p=185747

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15277-altoid-box-mutant-ninja/?&hl=%2Baltoid+%2Bninja

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/?p=181993

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/?p=188032

As for using the tin itself as the handle, that has also been done:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/?p=180670

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Great job on that one, Bean!!! Can you please tell us a bit about it ... materials, design, construction technique ... ???

And how about a shooting video ... yep, yep, yep ....

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Beanflip

Charles said:


> Great job on that one, Bean!!! Can you please tell us a bit about it ... materials, design, construction technique ... ???And how about a shooting video ... yep, yep, yep ....Cheers .... Charleslisted


Original post edited.


----------



## Quercusuber

Beanflip said:


> This started out as Bullseyebens pattern and (a memory of) one of Nathan's EDC designs. Just started with an idea. Wish I would have thought it through more and drawn up a plan. Had to scrap the first handle. 3/4" HDPE drilled and sawed out notch. The handle was also 3/4", split on the band saw down to 3/8". Decided to use top slots to keep the thickness to a minimum. These Altoid shooters let me use scraps that are to small for full sized shooters. Video tomorrow. Thanks for the fun Charles and Winnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422158511.311984.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422158546.146543.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422158603.360928.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422158724.344510.jpg


Wow!!!! INGENIOUS indeed

Looks like a survival item to me. Small, sturdy and "foldable"!!

Great work!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## tyrone8511

hi guys well I don't know how to upload videos but I was able to load my video on YouTube
it is @ Altoid tin contest slingshot: Tyrone 
I hope this is good enough, sorry I don't have access to a pc only my mobile 
If you do watch my video sorry I got different rubbers on my alu-shot the linatex broke so I needed to make another plan.

Regards 
Tyrone


----------



## parnell

Pasting the url into your post will add it from YouTube.






And nice shooting!


----------



## roirizla

parnell said:


> Pasting the url into your post will add it from YouTube.
> 
> And nice shooting!


Bliksem!!! Pretty powerful too!


----------



## Charles

Nicely done, Tyrone. I will give you credit for two shooting videos. You seem more than capable with both of those!

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## tyrone8511

thanks guys yes it was super fun shooting those two but I enjoyed making them the most. I will try get some linatex again to band up the Alu-shot. I must say though I am more and more surprised by office bands everyday, I love them.

Tyrone


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## busySteve

Well, I went and made another entry:

This one is a collapsing unit made primarily of steel. The frame is steel square tubing and the forks and handle are solid steel rods. The end caps (for mounting the rubber) are wood with magnets inside and JB weld molded to make a snug fit for the forks. There are four black thera-bands per side 1" to 1/2" tapered and the pouch in leather. I was only able to fit two pieces of 3/8" steel ball ammo in the tin with all items. It took about 20 mins to make the slingshot (minus the JB weld set time) and it took 30 mins to properly pack the tin so it would stay closed. :banghead: Here are photos (gallery album) of the unpacking and a video of the shooting:

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1887]


----------



## Charles

Good job, Bean! That thing should be called the bumblebee ... it has the right colors, and in your hands it packs a sting!

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

Hey there Busysteve,

Yet another take-down design. If it were me, I would make those forks a lot shorter ... but that is just my preference. And having ammo in the tin is not a requirement. As I have said before, I can always find nature's own free ammo on the ground, no matter where I am. Good shooting, by the way.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## busySteve

Charles said:


> Hey there Busysteve,
> 
> Yet another take-down design. If it were me, I would make those forks a lot shorter ... but that is just my preference. And having ammo in the tin is not a requirement. As I have said before, I can always find nature's own free ammo on the ground, no matter where I am. Good shooting, by the way.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> listed


I took your advice and shortened the forks. Thanks, it feels better.


----------



## newbslingshotter

i have a third entry! i had a pouch break on one of my natty's which ended with a bruised jaw and chest and so used that as inspiration to try busysteve's strapshot design! i used a thicker piece of leather, and double green bands as before with a homemade leather pouch. it works well enough, its just me thats the problem! and i even had the measurement again!


----------



## Charles

Good go, Newb!!! Even your misses looked pretty close to me.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## newbslingshotter

Charles said:


> Good go, Newb!!! Even your misses looked pretty close to me.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
> 
> listed


They were except one or two. I find I always miss by a set distance no matter how far the target is!


----------



## E.G.

Hey guys,

I follow this thread from start, and it's very nice to see how many people try to make altoids shooter's.

So I also want to try&#8230; this is my shooter made of: homemade plywood (9 layer) , and dogwood palm swell.

Unfortunately I don't have an altoids tin, so I'm probably not in contest&#8230; but I have Fisherman's Friend tin  And shooter fits perfect in tin!

Here are pictures:











































Cheers

E.G.


----------



## kick_the_can

Here is another one. This is my second build and brother to the Liquorice Lightning. Thus, I call it the Cinnamon Shooter. The frame is simple, but very comfortable to shoot. It uses tubes that fold back over the top towards the shooter. The poundage is typical of full sized slingshots. I have shot it a few times. There is no problem with clearance, knuckle knock, or damaging the tubes. I am not used to over the top shooting. I have not been able to hit a can with this one, but should be after some practice. The curve in the PVC I made this little slingshot out of helps me hold it with less effort, but it is not as much of a factor as with the Liquorice Lightning. Fitting this slingshot into the tin is quite a task. It is a very "efficient" fit. Hope everyone likes it!


----------



## Grandpa Pete

E.G. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I follow this thread from start, and it's very nice to see how many people try to make altoids shooter's.
> 
> So I also want to try&#8230; this is my shooter made of: homemade plywood (9 layer) , and dogwood palm swell.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have an altoids tin, so I'm probably not in contest&#8230; but I have Fisherman's Friend tin  And shooter fits perfect in tin!
> 
> Here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01051 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01052 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01053 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01057 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01065 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01068 (Large).JPG
> 
> Cheers
> 
> E.G.


Charles......Fisherman's Friend tins are about the same size...you should let E.G. in......Say, you don't own stock in Altoids do you? Nice job. Looks like she would shoot well.


----------



## Can-Opener

Nice contest  always wanted to make one. Here is my entry. I call it "Little Thumper" It is 1/4" aluminum with G-10 scales


----------



## busySteve

kick_the_can said:


> Here is another one. This is my second build and brother to the Liquorice Lightning. Thus, I call it the Cinnamon Shooter. The frame is simple, but very comfortable to shoot. It uses tubes that fold back over the top towards the shooter. The poundage is typical of full sized slingshots. I have shot it a few times. There is no problem with clearance, knuckle knock, or damaging the tubes. I am not used to over the top shooting. I have not been able to hit a can with this one, but should be after some practice. The curve in the PVC I made this little slingshot out of helps me hold it with less effort, but it is not as much of a factor as with the Liquorice Lightning. Fitting this slingshot into the tin is quite a task. It is a very "efficient" fit. Hope everyone likes it!


Man! These PVC deals are way cool! That is like real MacGyver stuff.


----------



## Winnie

Can-Opener, your skills are amazing and that little slingshot is way cool. Great job!

winnie


----------



## kick_the_can

Thanks everyone for your nice comments! I managed to hit the can. Here is the video...


----------



## Winnie

@kick_the_can, That's a great little PVC shooter. It looks like a tight fit, but it works. Nice.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

@E.G., I really like your little shooter. You gloss over "...homemade plywood" like it was no big deal. I have to say, honestly, I don't remember anyone on the forum having made their own plywood before. That stuff is beautiful. The dogwood sets it all off. Really good job.

winnie


----------



## Charles

E.G. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I follow this thread from start, and it's very nice to see how many people try to make altoids shooter's.
> So I also want to try&#8230; this is my shooter made of: homemade plywood (9 layer) , and dogwood palm swell.
> Unfortunately I don't have an altoids tin, so I'm probably not in contest&#8230; but I have Fisherman's Friend tin  And shooter fits perfect in tin!
> Here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01051 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01052 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01053 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01057 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01065 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01068 (Large).JPG
> 
> Cheers
> E.G.





Grandpa Pete said:


> E.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I follow this thread from start, and it's very nice to see how many people try to make altoids shooter's.
> So I also want to try&#8230; this is my shooter made of: homemade plywood (9 layer) , and dogwood palm swell.
> Unfortunately I don't have an altoids tin, so I'm probably not in contest&#8230; but I have Fisherman's Friend tin  And shooter fits perfect in tin!
> Here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01051 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01052 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01053 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01057 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01065 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01068 (Large).JPG
> 
> Cheers
> E.G.
> 
> 
> 
> Charles......Fisherman's Friend tins are about the same size...you should let E.G. in......Say, you don't own stock in Altoids do you? Nice job. Looks like she would shoot well.
Click to expand...

Take a chill pill everyone. I have no problems using a Fisherman's Friend tin. In fact, you will see that I used one myself.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15277-altoid-box-mutant-ninja/?p=172781

Alas, those tins are no longer available in Canada. If anyone has access to the tins, please drop me a pm. I will be happy to pay for a few, including shipping.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

E.G. said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I follow this thread from start, and it's very nice to see how many people try to make altoids shooter's.
> So I also want to try&#8230; this is my shooter made of: homemade plywood (9 layer) , and dogwood palm swell.
> Unfortunately I don't have an altoids tin, so I'm probably not in contest&#8230; but I have Fisherman's Friend tin  And shooter fits perfect in tin!
> Here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01051 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01052 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01053 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01057 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01065 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01068 (Large).JPG
> 
> Cheers
> E.G.


Hello E.G. ... That is a really sweet little shooter. You put in a lot of work on that if you made your own 9 layer plywood! Great job. And as I said, the tin is just fine.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

kick_the_can said:


> Here is another one. This is my second build and brother to the Liquorice Lightning. Thus, I call it the Cinnamon Shooter. The frame is simple, but very comfortable to shoot. It uses tubes that fold back over the top towards the shooter. The poundage is typical of full sized slingshots. I have shot it a few times. There is no problem with clearance, knuckle knock, or damaging the tubes. I am not used to over the top shooting. I have not been able to hit a can with this one, but should be after some practice. The curve in the PVC I made this little slingshot out of helps me hold it with less effort, but it is not as much of a factor as with the Liquorice Lightning. Fitting this slingshot into the tin is quite a task. It is a very "efficient" fit. Hope everyone likes it!


Nice job, kick_the_can!!! You really should do a little shooting with it. I'll bet you could be binging that soda can in short order. Love to see a video.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

Can-Opener said:


> Nice contest  always wanted to make one. Here is my entry. I call it "Little Thumper" It is 1/4" aluminum with G-10 scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.50.28.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.51.20.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.51.32.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.52.15.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.52.45.jpg


Gee, C-O ... I'm not sure I can count this one. You see there are a number of problems with it. First of all, it is waaay too fancy. Secondly, the workmanship is too good. Thirdly, that design is something else! Fourthly, you were shooting at 35 feet, not 16.5 feet. And finally, it is yours, not mine .... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Oh, all right ... I will let it in this time ... don't want to have to listen to you whine about it ...

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

kick_the_can said:


> Thanks everyone for your nice comments! I managed to hit the can. Here is the video...


Thanks for the video, KTC!!! You did not seem to have any problem with that!

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

WOW!!! You guys kept me VERY busy this morning. It is really great to see all that ingenuity. And those are not just conversation pieces, as the shooting videos will attest!

We have a bit over two more weeks to go. So let me encourage all you onlookers to join the parade.

AND I want to announce yet another FABULOUS PRIZE. I am throwing into the ring my second stainless steel bent rod shooter:









You will find more details and a shooting video here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40595-another-altoids-tin-wire-frame-slingshot/

Soooo .... get in on the prizes!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Winnie

Another great prize Charles. And it qualifies too. Too bad you can't enter it. It looks like a really nice little shooter.

winnie


----------



## E.G.

Grandpa Pete said:


> E.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I follow this thread from start, and it's very nice to see how many people try to make altoids shooter's.
> 
> So I also want to try&#8230; this is my shooter made of: homemade plywood (9 layer) , and dogwood palm swell.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have an altoids tin, so I'm probably not in contest&#8230; but I have Fisherman's Friend tin  And shooter fits perfect in tin!
> 
> Here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01051 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01052 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01053 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01057 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01065 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01068 (Large).JPG
> 
> Cheers
> 
> E.G.
> 
> 
> 
> Charles......Fisherman's Friend tins are about the same size...you should let E.G. in......Say, you don't own stock in Altoids do you? Nice job. Looks like she would shoot well.
Click to expand...

Thanks Grandpa Pete 

Today I have some shooting with this little shooter and it is awesome!

I have another plywood so I will make one more 

Cheers



Winnie said:


> @E.G., I really like your little shooter. You gloss over "...homemade plywood" like it was no big deal. I have to say, honestly, I don't remember anyone on the forum having made their own plywood before. That stuff is beautiful. The dogwood sets it all off. Really good job.
> 
> winnie


Thank you sir! 

I love make my own plywood because it is much stronger than multiplex and other plywood... how you see this tiny plywood have 9 layers, but thicknees is only about 6.5 mm.



Charles said:


> E.G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I follow this thread from start, and it's very nice to see how many people try to make altoids shooter's.
> So I also want to try&#8230; this is my shooter made of: homemade plywood (9 layer) , and dogwood palm swell.
> Unfortunately I don't have an altoids tin, so I'm probably not in contest&#8230; but I have Fisherman's Friend tin  And shooter fits perfect in tin!
> Here are pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01051 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01052 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01053 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01057 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01065 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01068 (Large).JPG
> 
> Cheers
> E.G.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello E.G. ... That is a really sweet little shooter. You put in a lot of work on that if you made your own 9 layer plywood! Great job. And as I said, the tin is just fine.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> listed
Click to expand...

Thanks Charles 
It was worth it, shoot excellent!

Cheers


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I just finished and test fired my Altoids Mini Magnum. It put a .50 cal lead ball through and through a suspended steel vegetable can. Details, pictures, and video to follow.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> I just finished and test fired my Altoids Mini Magnum. It put a .50 cal lead ball through and through a suspended steel vegetable can. Details, pictures, and video to follow.


Sounds heavy duty, Henry ... can't wait to see it!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## fsimpson

Can-Opener said:


> Nice contest  always wanted to make one. Here is my entry. I call it "Little Thumper" It is 1/4" aluminum with G-10 scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.50.28.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.51.20.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.51.32.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.52.15.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-25 21.52.45.jpg


 bravo ........ the master strikes again ------------------


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Can-Opener we need a shot of the big and little thumpers together!


----------



## newbslingshotter

I have entry number four! I stumbled upon this idea and couldnt resist passing it up! I used a stainless steel Hex key as a stopper and simple closed the tin on the bands and shot it like a pfs. It works great! When i have time to set it up correctly, that is.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is my "LittleRon" one jug owl shooter.

I cooked the milk jug in an altoids tin. I'll prob make some other shooters using this method.






I was gonna take a couple of shots so I wasn't prepared when the can blew off on the first shot.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is a still pic


----------



## newbslingshotter

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is a still pic


It's beautiful!


----------



## POI

POI Altoid contest 1




__
POI


__
Jan 26, 2015












  








POI Altoid contest 2




__
POI


__
Jan 26, 2015












  








POI Altoid contest 3




__
POI


__
Jan 26, 2015


__
2











  








POI Altoid contest 4




__
POI


__
Jan 26, 2015


__
2



PFS






Here is my version of an Altoid PFS.

.....If it looks like a pickle and it smells like a pickle....it must be...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I love it!


----------



## Charles

newbslingshotter said:


> I have entry number four! I stumbled upon this idea and couldnt resist passing it up! I used a stainless steel Hex key as a stopper and simple closed the tin on the bands and shot it like a pfs. It works great! When i have time to set it up correctly, that is.


Good job ... and good shooting with it.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is a still pic


Delighted to see this bird make its appearance here. That owl is priceless! And you are a deadeye with it.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

POI said:


> Here is my version of an Altoid PFS.
> 
> .....If it looks like a pickle and it smells like a pickle....it must be...


Hmmmm ... that one leaves a bad taste in my mouth!!! And where is the shooting video??????

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## Lee Silva

TSM said:


> Here's mine! It's Red Cedar and 1/8" Birch ply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150110_233620615.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150110_233748357.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150110_233922821.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150110_233940176.jpg
> 
> I did try to make another...alas, I'm reminded why I don't shoot a PFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150110_210439041.jpg
> 
> I'll get a shooting vid up as soon as it dries up a bit. We've had rain almost every day for close to two weeks straight.


Awwwesome!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is the link to my YouTube video.


HEY! JOHNNY HANDSOME! Nice shot!!! and nice shooter(s)


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Hahaha!! It's weird, you and I are the only ones that call me that!


----------



## Charles

O.K., Lee ... We've been showing you ours ... now you should show us yours!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Hahaha!! It's weird, you and I are the only ones that call me that!


Time for a name change?


----------



## Can-Opener

Can-Opener we need a shot of the big and little thumpers together!

Here you go. I think it is a great contrast in size  Ooops forgot to flip the little one oh well size comparision is still good


----------



## Arnisador78

Awesome slingshots !


----------



## shew97

Here are three more.

First is a black mangrove natty with Thera band black.














The next is a little design I drew up on paper and decide to go with it.its also banded with Thera band black














The final I was inspired by busysteve to make a strap shot so I did.10" piece of leather Thera band black and a simple shot pouch.


----------



## Charles

This entry was posted to the wrong thread by Arnisador78. I have moved it here.

Cheers .... Charles







































1/4 inch aluminum forks( no tie horizontal slots), HDPE handle, alliance 105 bands and soft leather home made pouch. Just tried it, it shoots great! Will try to post video. So many awesome shooters here and such creativity. It's so inspiring.


----------



## Charles

shew97 said:


> Here are three more.
> 
> First is a black mangrove natty with Thera band black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> The next is a little design I drew up on paper and decide to go with it.its also banded with Thera band black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> The final I was inspired by busysteve to make a strap shot so I did.10" piece of leather Thera band black and a simple shot pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


And a lovely trio they are!!! Looking forward to seeing you shoot them ...

Cheers ...... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

Charles said:


> This entry was posted to the wrong thread by Arnisador78. I have moved it here.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377127_196425.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377140_735349.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377154_692730.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377172_600582.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377216_403554.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377216_403554.jpg
> 
> 1/4 inch aluminum forks( no tie horizontal slots), HDPE handle, alliance 105 bands and soft leather home made pouch. Just tried it, it shoots great! Will try to post video. So many awesome shooters here and such creativity. It's so inspiring.


That is a nice one! It reminds me of a Bill Hays model from our last Altoids competition.

Cheers ...... Charles

listed


----------



## Arnisador78

Charles said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> This entry was posted to the wrong thread by Arnisador78. I have moved it here.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377127_196425.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377140_735349.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377154_692730.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377172_600582.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377216_403554.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1422377216_403554.jpg
> 
> 1/4 inch aluminum forks( no tie horizontal slots), HDPE handle, alliance 105 bands and soft leather home made pouch. Just tried it, it shoots great! Will try to post video. So many awesome shooters here and such creativity. It's so inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice one! It reminds me of a Bill Hays model from our last Altoids competition.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
> 
> listed
Click to expand...

. Mr. Hayes has definitely inspired and influenced my break down sling design.


----------



## Devil'sRival

I used the gopher's GS-12 design. I downloaded it and was going to scale it down until I found that Charles had already done the work. So, thank you both. Its comfortable in the hand and I was hitting my mark within a few shots.







My catch box was left outside and cardboard doesn't hold up to rain. I'm improvising here. 
//www.youtube.com/embed/LNIJTJY6ggk

Here's to verify the distance since I forgot in the video.


----------



## fsimpson

inspired by busy steve and you`ll shoot your eye out i have taken my first ever stab at ( and maybe

last ) attempt at frameless construction. like someone said on here , it can`t hurt more than a

` pfs ` right ? leather tabs , 7 1/2 x 1 walmart green bands . actually shoots pretty well if

you keep your fingers in the correct alignment . and most important i have not shot myself with it

yet. the glove is necessary because it has some vicious band slap .this might be caused by

the big heavy pouch . i am going to try some more finger attachment methods .

you folks are making some amazing stuff----------------frank

x


----------



## Winnie

Can-Opener

The truth is, with a couple exceptions, you make the rest of us look bad - which is good. Not only do you have amazing skills, you have a wonderful sense of the esthetic. Once again I am blown away.

winnie


----------



## busySteve

fsimpson said:


> inspired by busy steve and you`ll shoot your eye out i have taken my first ever stab at ( and maybe
> last ) attempt at frameless construction. like someone said on here , it can`t hurt more than a
> ` pfs ` right ? leather tabs , 7 1/2 x 1 walmart green bands . actually shoots pretty well if
> you keep your fingers in the correct alignment . and most important i have not shot myself with it
> yet. the glove is necessary because it has some vicious band slap .this might be caused by
> the big heavy pouch . i am going to try some more finger attachment methods .
> you folks are making some amazing stuff----------------frank
> x


Probably easier to adapt to than the Strapshot.


----------



## Charles

Devil'sRival said:


> I used the gopher's GS-12 design. I downloaded it and was going to scale it down until I found that Charles had already done the work. So, thank you both. Its comfortable in the hand and I was hitting my mark within a few shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My catch box was left outside and cardboard doesn't hold up to rain. I'm improvising here.
> //www.youtube.com/embed/LNIJTJY6ggk
> 
> Here's to verify the distance since I forgot in the video.


Had a bit of trouble with that Youtube link, so here it is again.






You have done a nice job on that little character, and it looks like it shoots fine for you.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## shew97

Shooting video soon to come


----------



## Charles

fsimpson said:


> inspired by busy steve and you`ll shoot your eye out i have taken my first ever stab at ( and maybe
> last ) attempt at frameless construction. like someone said on here , it can`t hurt more than a
> ` pfs ` right ? leather tabs , 7 1/2 x 1 walmart green bands . actually shoots pretty well if
> you keep your fingers in the correct alignment . and most important i have not shot myself with it
> yet. the glove is necessary because it has some vicious band slap .this might be caused by
> the big heavy pouch . i am going to try some more finger attachment methods .
> you folks are making some amazing stuff----------------frank
> x


Nice idea, if your hands can stand the strain. My arthritis would absolutely prevent me from shooting that way. Reminds me of the way we used to shoot paper wads with rubber bands when I was in school. And you are probably right about the hand slap and heavy pouch. Almost certainly you will get less with a lighter pouch.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## Devil'sRival

[/quote]Had a bit of trouble with that Youtube link, so here it is again.






You have done a nice job on that little character, and it looks like it shoots fine for you.

Cheers ... Charles

listed[/quote]

Thanks. I tried multiple times to get the link to work. Probably has something to do with Tapatalk.

As long as I use the lanyard I'm accurate with it. Not so much without it. Thank you for the compliment. I like the way it turned out but I need a bandsaw because the coping saw kills my hands.


----------



## Charles

Yep ... smart phones are not always so smart when it comes to internet stuff. I do not have one myself, so I can offer NO suggestions!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Winnie

@fsimpson, You're a braver man than me - but it does qualify. Keep the glove on.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

@Arnisador78, That's a great little take-down. I like the security of the pin. That's a lot to get into that little tin. Great job.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

Devil'sRival, Nice job. How do you like the green bands?

winnie


----------



## Devil'sRival

Winnie said:


> Devil'sRival, Nice job. How do you like the green bands?
> winnie


Thanks. They work good for me. I like them better than .030 latex but that's all I have for comparison. Those are straight 1" and will punch holes in a can and drop sparrows. I need to buy some TBG soon seeing how its the gold standard.

I made another Altoids tin slingshot (ATS?) today and will post it here tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kick_the_can

I made this one last night. I don't have much time. I'll just post it and explain later. It actually works quite well. It startled me the first time I shot it. I did not expect the impact of the shot on the target (hollow door) to be loud at all. The door amplified the sound. I named it Little Menace.


----------



## busySteve

kick_the_can said:


> I made this one last night. I don't have much time. I'll just post it and explain later. It actually works quite well. It startled me the first time I shot it. I did not expect the impact of the shot on the target (hollow door) to be loud at all. The door amplified the sound. I named it Little Menace.


Man..... I was thinking to do something like that too! But this one looks nasty. Like it will bleed you if you're hit.


----------



## Charles

kick_the_can said:


> I made this one last night. I don't have much time. I'll just post it and explain later. It actually works quite well. It startled me the first time I shot it. I did not expect the impact of the shot on the target (hollow door) to be loud at all. The door amplified the sound. I named it Little Menace.


Hmmmm ... looks like a bare back rig to me. But I will wait for your description before listing it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Susi

No one yet has used the Altoids can itself as part of the SS. It seems obvious that the tin itself should/could be an integral part of the SS (if allowed in the contest) such as the handle/grip.


----------



## Charles

Susi said:


> No one yet has used the Altoids can itself as part of the SS. It seems obvious that the tin itself should/could be an integral part of the SS (if allowed in the contest) such as the handle/grip.


On the contrary, as I pointed out to you before, it was done in our last Altoids tin contest:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40270-altoid-canned-catapult-contest/?p=501509

Perhaps you should make one yourself and enter this contest with it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Blade

Charles said:


> Susi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one yet has used the Altoids can itself as part of the SS. It seems obvious that the tin itself should/could be an integral part of the SS (if allowed in the contest) such as the handle/grip.
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, as I pointed out to you before, it was done in our last Altoids tin contest:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40270-altoid-canned-catapult-contest/?p=501509
> 
> Perhaps you should make one yourself and enter this contest with it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

Great idea Charles. 
You seem to have many ideas suzi/chuck. Why not try and put one to life?


----------



## Susi

I don't need a small SS so I'm not wasting time making one...just offering an idea for those who want to enter the contest. Thanks amigo...

As to the many ideas, thanks for the complement! If you Czech our gallery you'll see some of them alive and living. Others haven't been posted. We don't post every single SS move we make, hehe but are only happy to offer some ideas to those slingshoters who want to putz with them. Thanks again.

As to entering "contests" we're out. We shoot for our own enjoyment only, and couldn't care less about entering contests or what people think of our stuff. We post some of our works for those who may get an idea or two from them, not to show off...our personal taste is to never show off anything so to speak...only to post for others to get ideas if they chose. We don't enjoy the hobby with regard to other's likes or dislikes of what we make. Thanks all the same for inviting us.

Added on edit..

We are very much enjoying the Altoids contest Charles came up with...it's cool seeing all the ways to pack an effective SS into such a small space. Possibly at some time in the future we'll see a use for one of them in our personal shooting style. The makers of these tiny power houses can sure hit with 'em! Charles, thanks a million for all the enjoyment you've provided us...I think I speak for all members as well.


----------



## Susi

Charles! You bad boy! Shooting paper wads in school I put together a BB shooter made of two bent nails soldered together with a wire wrap around the two nails/handle and used some Kroger vegetable rubber bands and a vinyl pouch made from an old table cloth that got duty in our basement shop gun cleaning table. It shot paper wads and BBs quite well, well enough for me to almost get expelled for three days. I made a very fast sincere deal with teach that I'd clean the blackboard with a bucket of water and sponge for two weeks after school if my parents didn't find out, and...problem solved. My confiscated BB shooter was returned in June when school was out for the summer as well with a slight glare from teach. To show her my affection I made her a polished stone pendant necklace and presented it to her the following Fall courtesy of my lapidary outfit to thank her for not squeeling to my parents. It wasn't the first time I'd been almost expelled so I was treading on thin ice.

Chuck


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here is my entry, In the last build, my Altoids SS qualified for Speed Freaks at 342 fps. This time I decided to go for power with this Altoids Mini Magnum. The frame is a downsized (72%) La Cholita made from 1/2 inch plywood and slightly shaped for a better fit. Rubber is looped 1842 attached to Paracord Gypsy tabs. First, some pictures.

The Altoids tin with slingshot and .50 cal lead balls inside.









Yes, it's a tight fit.









Showing all contents.









The can with two exit wounds.









Finally the video. a 4th shot was at 205.4 fps, but I screwed up the filming. 16.56 lb/ft, 174 grains at 207.2 fps. All three shots shown qualify for Power Rangers.


----------



## E.G.

Hello,

Charles, I have video with shooting can, but on my facebook page in signature.

I uploaded video on facebook because, I don't have youtube account!


----------



## Devil'sRival

I guess this is considered a PFS? Its nothing fancy but I drew it up and liked the look. I cut it from bamboo cutting boards. No video this time. I shot it 4 times and smacked the ss twice, the last shot nicked the bands. It shoots fine but I don't have any experience with a PFS so I need more practice.


----------



## kick_the_can

Okay, here is my description and an extra explanatory pic.

This tiny terror was conceived in the madness only known as insomnia. In the dark realm of the mind races a thought, "MUST MAKE SLINGSHOT." A vain attempt turns into a folly. Once, then twice. Then, finally... a slingshot is born! Not knowing the power of one's delirious endeavers, he takes a shot. BANG! No sooner does a smile start to form than a lunatic grin and a cackle thankfully heard by no one.

The man formed this "Little Manace" out of simple tools: a paperclip, some string, a single long rubber band cut in half. Only the pouch had proper design. The rest seemingly brewed from the random action of his hands and what happened to be close enough to be grasped. Like a small child, his actions just happened without thought, like a primordial instinct. The instinct to build given only to man and a few other lucky participants.

Through time, this man found a way to control his creation. "The thumb... the key is in the thumb," he muttered in the darkness. A tight fist with a thumb perched on top tamed the animal of wire and rubber. Now his works were done. He passed into peaceful slumber...

Waking the next day, the beast was waiting. His hands again moved without command. "MUST SHOOT SLINGSHOT" rang through his mind. Ruthlessly, he shot one shot after another at anything. The small balls flew through the air joyously stiking their targets... Then, all was done. The beast was discarded for another. Will this cycle ever end. Only time will tell.


----------



## Charles

Henry in Panama said:


> Here is my entry, In the last build, my Altoids SS qualified for Speed Freaks at 342 fps. This time I decided to go for power with this Altoids Mini Magnum. The frame is a downsized (72%) La Cholita made from 1/2 inch plywood and slightly shaped for a better fit. Rubber is looped 1842 attached to Paracord Gypsy tabs. First, some pictures.
> 
> The Altoids tin with slingshot and .50 cal lead balls inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids1.jpg
> 
> Yes, it's a tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids2.jpg
> 
> Showing all contents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids4.jpg
> 
> The can with two exit wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can.jpg
> 
> Finally the video. a 4th shot was at 205.4 fps, but I screwed up the filming. 16.56 lb/ft, 174 grains at 207.2 fps. All three shots shown qualify for Power Rangers.


That thing is SMOKIN', Henry. Way to go.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

kick_the_can said:


> Okay, here is my description and an extra explanatory pic.
> 
> This tiny terror was conceived in the madness only known as insomnia. In the dark realm of the mind races a thought, "MUST MAKE SLINGSHOT." A vain attempt turns into a folly. Once, then twice. Then, finally... a slingshot is born! Not knowing the power of one's delirious endeavers, he takes a shot. BANG! No sooner does a smile start to form than a lunatic grin and a cackle thankfully heard by no one.
> 
> The man formed this "Little Manace" out of simple tools: a paperclip, some string, a single long rubber band cut in half. Only the pouch had proper design. The rest seemingly brewed from the random action of his hands and what happened to be close enough to be grasped. Like a small child, his actions just happened without thought, like a primordial instinct. The instinct to build given only to man and a few other lucky participants.
> 
> Through time, this man found a way to control his creation. "The thumb... the key is in the thumb," he muttered in the darkness. A tight fist with a thumb perched on top tamed the animal of wire and rubber. Now his works were done. He passed into peaceful slumber...
> 
> Waking the next day, the beast was waiting. His hands again moved without command. "MUST SHOOT SLINGSHOT" rang through his mind. Ruthlessly, he shot one shot after another at anything. The small balls flew through the air joyously stiking their targets... Then, all was done. The beast was discarded for another. Will this cycle ever end. Only time will tell.


Thanks for the additional details. It was not possible for me to tell what that thing was from the original photos.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

Devil'sRival said:


> I guess this is considered a PFS? Its nothing fancy but I drew it up and liked the look. I cut it from bamboo cutting boards. No video this time. I shot it 4 times and smacked the ss twice, the last shot nicked the bands. It shoots fine but I don't have any experience with a PFS so I need more practice.


That's another nice one. As for shooting, you need to shoot it like you would a flat top shooter, twisting the bands and employing the speed bump effect to bump the ammo over the forks.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

E.G. said:


> Hello,
> Charles, I have video with shooting can, but on my facebook page in signature.
> I uploaded video on facebook because, I don't have youtube account!


I do not have a facebook account, but I was still able to see the video. You seem to be getting good velocity with that shooter.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## DougDynasty

Hey guys, first off, thank you Charles and Winnie for doing such a cool contest. There's some amazing work in this thread. I love it. So I decided to work really hard and try to make a cool shooter for yall. It's a mini mule and I had a blast making it even though I went super small and it was hard to maneuver witg my fingers to work on it. I hope u guys enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying yalls. Here's video and pics. Altoid tin slingshot from DougDynasty:


----------



## DougDynasty

I guess video didn't show up . Here's another try with video. Sorry I'm so horrible at this lol Altoid tin slingshot from DougDynasty:


----------



## Charles

DougDynasty said:


> Hey guys, first off, thank you Charles and Winnie for doing such a cool contest. There's some amazing work in this thread. I love it. So I decided to work really hard and try to make a cool shooter for yall. It's a mini mule and I had a blast making it even though I went super small and it was hard to maneuver witg my fingers to work on it. I hope u guys enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying yalls. Here's video and pics. Altoid tin slingshot from DougDynasty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_220547.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_192127.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_191458.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_191812.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_175449.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_175853.jpg


Hey Doug,

The video did show up just fine. Just a note ... the distance is supposed to be 5 meters, which is 16.5 feet. Now, from what I could see, you were standing back from your tape measure by a foot and a half, so I am going to count this one. Call me a softie ... But for your next entry in this contest, be sure to make it 16.5 feet. (You WILL make another one, won't you???)

As for the shooter .... man, that is a sweet looking little character. You have done some beautiful work on that. And shooting in the wind, you proved that it shoots very well indeed.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I sorta went the opposite way from Doug. This is a bent wire slingshot made from the handle of a 5gl bucket. Turns out I got a bunch of'em around the shop. It's got gypsy tabs and pseudo tapered 1842 tubes. I'm prob gonna replace the tubes with some 2040 I just got in today. Took one shot with it tonight and hit the can I was aiming at so I'll put up a video later today.


----------



## E.G.

DougDynasty said:


> Hey guys, first off, thank you Charles and Winnie for doing such a cool contest. There's some amazing work in this thread. I love it. So I decided to work really hard and try to make a cool shooter for yall. It's a mini mule and I had a blast making it even though I went super small and it was hard to maneuver witg my fingers to work on it. I hope u guys enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying yalls. Here's video and pics. Altoid tin slingshot from DougDynasty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_220547.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_192127.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_191458.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_191812.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_175449.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_175853.jpg


Woow Doug, this is a beautiful little shooter!

Great work as always


----------



## fsimpson

Henry in Panama said:


> Here is my entry, In the last build, my Altoids SS qualified for Speed Freaks at 342 fps. This time I decided to go for power with this Altoids Mini Magnum. The frame is a downsized (72%) La Cholita made from 1/2 inch plywood and slightly shaped for a better fit. Rubber is looped 1842 attached to Paracord Gypsy tabs. First, some pictures.
> 
> The Altoids tin with slingshot and .50 cal lead balls inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids1.jpg
> 
> Yes, it's a tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids2.jpg
> 
> Showing all contents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids4.jpg
> 
> The can with two exit wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can.jpg
> 
> Finally the video. a 4th shot was at 205.4 fps, but I screwed up the filming. 16.56 lb/ft, 174 grains at 207.2 fps. All three shots shown qualify for Power Rangers.


 HENRY --very powerful what are the specs ( band material length , draw length , ammo size , etc ) on the altoid shooter that you

got 342 fps out of ?? i`ve never got even close to that with a big ss . thank you ..........frank


----------



## Henry the Hermit

got 342 fps out of ?? i`ve never got even close to that with a big ss . thank you ..........frank

I used TheraBand Gold 3/4 x 3/8 x 8 (pouch tie to frame) on a Mango natural fork with 1/4 inch steel. The pouch is thin leather 2 x 1/2 inch. Draw length was about 38 inches. The trick is light ammo, small light pouch and max out the rubber.

Also check out the Speed Freaks Topic to see what others are using.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/


----------



## DougDynasty

Thanks Charles !!


----------



## shew97

great shooter doug


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is the video for my wire handle shooter. After shooting this sling a bit I believe the design needs to be modified. There is a slight independent flex between the fork tips causing inaccurate and inconsistency in shot placement. If one holds in more of a thumbs up manor vs a pinch grip the problem is some what abated. Lighter tubes would probably help as well.

Thanks for watching!!


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is the video for my wire handle shooter. After shooting this sling a bit I believe the design needs to be modified. There is a slight independent flex between the fork tips causing inaccurate and inconsistency in shot placement. If one holds in more of a thumbs up manor vs a pinch grip the problem is some what abated. Lighter tubes would probably help as well.
> 
> Thanks for watching!!


Very nicely done for such light material. Yeah, the flex is something that concerned me. But as you said, a different hold helped overcome the problem. Good job!

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Arnisador78

DougDynasty said:


> Hey guys, first off, thank you Charles and Winnie for doing such a cool contest. There's some amazing work in this thread. I love it. So I decided to work really hard and try to make a cool shooter for yall. It's a mini mule and I had a blast making it even though I went super small and it was hard to maneuver witg my fingers to work on it. I hope u guys enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying yalls. Here's video and pics. Altoid tin slingshot from DougDynasty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_220547.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_192127.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_191458.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_191812.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_175449.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150128_175853.jpg


 Wow Doug...amazing piece of functional art


----------



## BeMahoney

Hey everyone,

I´m done! And I´m pretty happy wit the result:






Now I will have to band it up and shoot it

I think tomorrow I´ll have two new wrinkles..

because I´m grinning like a fool 







,














,
















And it fits into the tin, of course 







,








I hope you like it - I love it!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## qute10

That is outstanding BeMahoney a work of art hope it shoots as nicely as it looks ausgezeichnet danke sehr

.


----------



## E.G.

Hey Be,

This is beautiful, and very compact altoids shooter!

Excellent work :bowdown:


----------



## Charles

Hey Be ... I LOVE that one. The workmanship is just super. I particularly like the ball detent method of keeping the handle and fork together. You put a lot of work into that one. Now, it looks to me like you made the fork out of 3 layers of aluminum, riveted together ... Is that right???

You have indicated that you are going to band this up and shoot it. I am going to wait to list it until you do that. Our rules at the beginning specified that the slingshot, complete with bands and pouch, must be shown in the tin. I have no doubt it will all fit, but just to be picky, I will wait until you show it in the tin with bands and pouch.

That is a really great job.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## RTR104

BeMahoney said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I´m done! And I´m pretty happy wit the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will have to band it up and shoot it
> 
> I think tomorrow I´ll have two new wrinkles..
> 
> because I´m grinning like a fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080367r.jpg ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080371r.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080376r.jpg ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080370r.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080374e.jpg
> 
> And it fits into the tin, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080379r.jpg ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080380r.jpg
> 
> I hope you like it - I love it!
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Be


That is absolutely gorgeous. Fit and finish is everythign on that one. Very cool. :bowdown:


----------



## BeMahoney

Charles said:


> Hey Be ... I LOVE that one. The workmanship is just super. I particularly like the ball detent method of keeping the handle and fork together. You put a lot of work into that one. Now, it looks to me like you made the fork out of 3 layers of aluminum, riveted together ... Is that right???
> 
> You have indicated that you are going to band this up and shoot it. I am going to wait to list it until you do that. Our rules at the beginning specified that the slingshot, complete with bands and pouch, must be shown in the tin. I have no doubt it will all fit, but just to be picky, I will wait until you show it in the tin with bands and pouch.
> 
> That is a really great job.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Hey Charles,

thanks for your encouraging words! - I was in a rush.. Finished it and made the video..

Now I´ve got it laying here in front of me.. banded up, lid closed.. I even made two shots.

But I´ll wait ´til tomorrow or even Saturday to make the shooting video, it´s 22:47 here,

bad light conditions - and of course the camera battery died 

kind regards,

Be

Edit:

Yes, those "pins" of brass are actually rivets, but the alu and paper layers

are mainly laminated with epoxi.. (I discarded the idea of making it a

top-slot shooter, I was afraid of the whole thing being too thin for that..

The brass rivets were meant to enhance stability.)


----------



## Arnisador78

BeMahoney said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I´m done! And I´m pretty happy wit the result:
> 
> Now I will have to band it up and shoot it
> 
> I think tomorrow I´ll have two new wrinkles..
> because I´m grinning like a fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080367r.jpg ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080371r.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080376r.jpg ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080370r.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080374e.jpg
> 
> And it fits into the tin, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080379r.jpg ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080380r.jpg
> 
> I hope you like it - I love it!
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Be


OMG!!! That is incredible! I it's so perfect.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

ok, I think there is only a slight chance that someone will enter with a better design for an altoid shooter than Be with his clickA.....awesome man!

in my eyes you re the winner  (Randy I know i said you are the winner...but this clickattach upped the ante, i am sure youll agree )


----------



## Poiema

Charles said:


> About 3 years ago, we had an Altoid tin slingshot build-off, which some of you may remember:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/
> 
> It was a LOT of fun and generated a lot of creativity. Soooo, Winnie and I decided it was time to do it again. Your task is to make a fully functioning slingshot that fits ... frame, bands, and pouch ... into an Altoids tin.
> 
> What is an Altoids tin, you ask? Well, Altoids are just a brand name of a mint ... that can be found pretty much world wide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids-mints-profile.png
> 
> These tins are popular for all sorts of things ... Folks use them to hold small survival kits and first aid kits, folks use them to hold circuit boards for various purposes, folks even use them to make small pocket stoves. We propose using them to hold a slingshot. Just to be definite, here are the dimensions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltoidTinDimensions copy.jpg
> 
> The tins are 3/4 inch = 1.9 cm deep.
> 
> Even if you cannot find an Altoids tin, you can probably find some other brand of mint that comes in a tin of the same size. Any tin will do, as long as it has the above dimensions. If you get downright desperate, you can make a small box out of cardboard with those dimensions.
> 
> To enter this contest, you have to build a functioning slingshot that fits into an Altoids tin, and post a photo of it in this thread ... simple as that. You must give a description of the wee beast ... design details, materials, bands, pouch, etc.
> 
> We want to encourage you to actually use your wee slingshot. Sooooo ... you will receive extra consideration for the FABULOUS PRIZES if you also post a video. The video has to show you using the slingshot to shoot a standard soda can at a distance of 5 meters or 16.5 feet ... verify the distance on the video. You can use any ammo you like, take as many shots as you like, but you gotta hit the can.
> 
> If you need some inspiration about small slingshot designs, just check out the previous contest. I listed a whole bunch of appropriate designs there ... and of course there are all the ones that were entered in the last contest.
> 
> *How are the FABULOUS PRIZES to be awarded??? At the end of the contest, we will just do a random draw from those who entered. So do not worry if you cannot make a super laminated, diamond studded, blah, blah, blah. This is NOT a beauty contest, nor a popularity contest.
> 
> You can enter as many times as you like. Each time you enter, your name will go on my list. If you also submit the shooting video, your name will go on the list twice. So if you enter 3 different slingshots and have a shooting video for each one, your name will go on my list 6 times. At the end, we will make random draws from the list ... the more often you are on the list, the better your chance of winning a FABULOUS PRIZE. But to be fair, only one prize per person will be awarded. Winnie and I will be the final arbiters of awarding the FABULOUS PRIZES. No whining or winging allowed!!!*
> 
> The contest starts NOW. The deadline for entries will be midnight, Pacific Standard Time, on February 14 ... that's Valentines Day ... you gotta LOVE this contest!
> 
> You are allowed to submit a slingshot that you have already posted, but you must post a photo of it here in the required Altoids tin ... BUT you cannot have entered it in the previous Altoids Build Off. Your slingshot can be a natural, a board cut, laminated, metal, wire frame, folding, modular ... whatever suits you. So get to it, my friends.
> 
> Oh, yes ... And what are those FABULOUS PRIZES, you ask??? Well, we are going to tease you and reveal them bit by bit. We will have half a dozen prizes or so. One of the prizes will be my Altorus slingshot:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15338-altorus-another-altoid-tin-slingshot/?p=173739
> 
> It is shown there with braided #64 office rubber bands. You can have it that way if you insist, but personally I would prefer Alliance File Bands, and will send it to you with those unless you direct otherwise.
> 
> Neither Winnie nor I will be eligible for the prizes. So come on guys and gals ... put your thinking caps on and get to work. Let's have some fun!!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury

BeMahoney, that is one beautiful little shooter. I love that thing! Really well done buddy. Truly a piece to be proud of, which no doubt you are, hehe.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Charles

Poiema said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 3 years ago, we had an Altoid tin slingshot build-off, which some of you may remember:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/
> 
> It was a LOT of fun and generated a lot of creativity. Soooo, Winnie and I decided it was time to do it again. Your task is to make a fully functioning slingshot that fits ... frame, bands, and pouch ... into an Altoids tin.
> 
> What is an Altoids tin, you ask? Well, Altoids are just a brand name of a mint ... that can be found pretty much world wide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids-mints-profile.png
> 
> These tins are popular for all sorts of things ... Folks use them to hold small survival kits and first aid kits, folks use them to hold circuit boards for various purposes, folks even use them to make small pocket stoves. We propose using them to hold a slingshot. Just to be definite, here are the dimensions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltoidTinDimensions copy.jpg
> 
> The tins are 3/4 inch = 1.9 cm deep.
> 
> Even if you cannot find an Altoids tin, you can probably find some other brand of mint that comes in a tin of the same size. Any tin will do, as long as it has the above dimensions. If you get downright desperate, you can make a small box out of cardboard with those dimensions.
> 
> To enter this contest, you have to build a functioning slingshot that fits into an Altoids tin, and post a photo of it in this thread ... simple as that. You must give a description of the wee beast ... design details, materials, bands, pouch, etc.
> 
> We want to encourage you to actually use your wee slingshot. Sooooo ... you will receive extra consideration for the FABULOUS PRIZES if you also post a video. The video has to show you using the slingshot to shoot a standard soda can at a distance of 5 meters or 16.5 feet ... verify the distance on the video. You can use any ammo you like, take as many shots as you like, but you gotta hit the can.
> 
> If you need some inspiration about small slingshot designs, just check out the previous contest. I listed a whole bunch of appropriate designs there ... and of course there are all the ones that were entered in the last contest.
> 
> *How are the FABULOUS PRIZES to be awarded??? At the end of the contest, we will just do a random draw from those who entered. So do not worry if you cannot make a super laminated, diamond studded, blah, blah, blah. This is NOT a beauty contest, nor a popularity contest.
> 
> You can enter as many times as you like. Each time you enter, your name will go on my list. If you also submit the shooting video, your name will go on the list twice. So if you enter 3 different slingshots and have a shooting video for each one, your name will go on my list 6 times. At the end, we will make random draws from the list ... the more often you are on the list, the better your chance of winning a FABULOUS PRIZE. But to be fair, only one prize per person will be awarded. Winnie and I will be the final arbiters of awarding the FABULOUS PRIZES. No whining or winging allowed!!!*
> 
> The contest starts NOW. The deadline for entries will be midnight, Pacific Standard Time, on February 14 ... that's Valentines Day ... you gotta LOVE this contest!
> 
> You are allowed to submit a slingshot that you have already posted, but you must post a photo of it here in the required Altoids tin ... BUT you cannot have entered it in the previous Altoids Build Off. Your slingshot can be a natural, a board cut, laminated, metal, wire frame, folding, modular ... whatever suits you. So get to it, my friends.
> 
> Oh, yes ... And what are those FABULOUS PRIZES, you ask??? Well, we are going to tease you and reveal them bit by bit. We will have half a dozen prizes or so. One of the prizes will be my Altorus slingshot:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15338-altorus-another-altoid-tin-slingshot/?p=173739
> 
> It is shown there with braided #64 office rubber bands. You can have it that way if you insist, but personally I would prefer Alliance File Bands, and will send it to you with those unless you direct otherwise.
> 
> Neither Winnie nor I will be eligible for the prizes. So come on guys and gals ... put your thinking caps on and get to work. Let's have some fun!!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

Poiema, thanks so much for reminding everyone. Winnie and I could not possibly make judgments about whose is "best" in any sense of the word. We are just so pleased that so many folks are making these little shooters. And we are even more pleased that so many are actually shooting their creations. The ingenuity and craftsmanship that is exhibited here is absolutely top rate.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## busySteve

At this point the prizes are the joyful little shooters I've been inspired to make.... even if I don't win I already did. I have learned some cool things from so many of these guys. I am just stoked!


----------



## busySteve

So my son liked my attempt at an McS so I made him one and it happens to fit in a tin and figured I'd enter it too. It's a neat little guy made of Ipe hardwood and a leather pouch attached to one Threa-band gold strip per side. About 9" long with a mild taper from 5/8" to 3/8". The ammo is 3/8" steel ball.





  








Little Flicks McS wanna be




__
busySteve


__
Jan 30, 2015


----------



## Charles

busySteve said:


> So my son liked my attempt at an McS so I made him one and it happens to fit in a tin and figured I'd enter it too. It's a neat little guy made of Ipe hardwood and a leather pouch attached to one Threa-band gold strip per side. About 9" long with a mild taper from 5/8" to 3/8". The ammo is 3/8" steel ball.


Another little sweetie for you there Steve!

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## tyrone8511

Hi Be, that is amazing, awesome, brilliant, stunning ok I am running out of words I am going to need a thesaurus to discribe the brilliance. I love your SS


----------



## leon13

he BE that is so cool congrats on that great click (reminds me of Susanne Clickerklacker ;-)

cherio


----------



## Winnie

Time For Another Prize:

I'm tossing a Simpleshot Pocket Shot into the ring as a prize. This is one of the new slingshots introduced recently by Simpleshot. Self-contained and unique. Check out the Simpleshot website and see what could be yours!

While I've got your attention I want to toss a thank you out to Charles as well. It's pretty obvious he's carrying the heavier load in running this contest and I really appreciate it. I have limited time to be involved and he has picked up the slack and I just want to thank him again.

It's wonderful to see the response to the contest which has surpassed the last Atoids contest by quite a bit.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

BeMahoney, You're the man. What can I say. Perfect.

winnie


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the kind words, Winnie. Just remember, you were the one who goaded me into doing this again, so much of the praise should go to you. It has been great to see the response from everyone.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber

BeMahoney said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I´m done! And I´m pretty happy wit the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will have to band it up and shoot it
> 
> I think tomorrow I´ll have two new wrinkles..
> 
> because I´m grinning like a fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080367r.jpg ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080371r.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080376r.jpg ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080370r.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080374e.jpg
> 
> And it fits into the tin, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080379r.jpg ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080380r.jpg
> 
> I hope you like it - I love it!
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Be


...Oh my!!!!!

What an AWESOME piece of slingshot engineering!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Great, great work indeed!!!!! That is so, so sweet!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener

Nice clicker Be  You put a lot of effort into that and it shows  Well done.

Here is another entry from me. I made this one from a 1/2" stainless steel bolt cut off and an old bronze bearing bushing. This time I used the smalls tin. It was a challenge to get it all in there  I had to make the band grooves deeper to allow it all to fit in the tin.


----------



## bigron

Randy you are simply amazing with what you can do in your little land of oz you call a shop :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Bill Hays

There's some truly great creations this year!

FINALLY I got a couple of hours to put something together... it's been killer busy for about the last 3 months now... anyway...

At first I thought of doing the basic thing... made a proto and didn't like it that much... so I made another... a little folder, that allows for full size forks and a good sized grip..















Here's how it looks when being put together:










And here's the one I did at first, but decided against:


----------



## BeMahoney

Hey everyone,

I won´t make a post specifically thanking each and every one of you -

But I want you to know HOW much that last day was joyful and pleasant

to enjoy - literally - knowing so many highly respected creative and enthusiastic

people liked that little shooter I made..

THANK YOU! - Your praise and words gave me "wings" - and I deeply

appreciate that! - It rewards for the hours of pushing oneself and working in the shop.

You are awesome! - as well as what is done here to organize and fulfill

this challenge! It´s great to be a part of it!

kind regards everyone,

Be


----------



## Beanflip

Bill Hays said:


> There's some truly great creations this year!
> 
> FINALLY I got a couple of hours to put something together... it's been killer busy for about the last 3 months now... anyway...
> At first I thought of doing the basic thing... made a proto and didn't like it that much... so I made another... a little folder, that allows for full size forks and a good sized grip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it looks when being put together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the one I did at first, but decided against:


That's awesome! You packed a ton of functionality into that little tin!


----------



## mopper

Are those pinchgrip frames where the handles are replaced with a lanyard a new construction/invention? I have seen quite a few of thoseframes since I came back to the forum after a long break, I don't remember them being around before.


----------



## Can-Opener

Beanflip said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's some truly great creations this year!
> 
> FINALLY I got a couple of hours to put something together... it's been killer busy for about the last 3 months now... anyway...
> At first I thought of doing the basic thing... made a proto and didn't like it that much... so I made another... a little folder, that allows for full size forks and a good sized grip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it looks when being put together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the one I did at first, but decided against:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! You packed a ton of functionality into that little tin!
Click to expand...

Kiss my Grits! I love this design!!!!!  Way to go Bill Hays


----------



## Charles

BeMahoney said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I won´t make a post specifically thanking each and every one of you -
> But I want you to know HOW much that last day was joyful and pleasant
> to enjoy - literally - knowing so many highly respected creative and enthusiastic
> people liked that little shooter I made..
> 
> THANK YOU! - Your praise and words gave me "wings" - and I deeply
> appreciate that! - It rewards for the hours of pushing oneself and working in the shop.
> 
> You are awesome! - as well as what is done here to organize and fulfill
> this challenge! It´s great to be a part of it!
> 
> kind regards everyone,
> 
> Be


Be, your clicker slingshot is just so cool, and as I said, I really, really love it. So PLEASE post another photo or a video of it with bands and pouch in the tin so I can count it in the contest. It is a great piece of work.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

mopper said:


> Are those pinchgrip frames where the handles are replaced with a lanyard a new construction/invention? I have seen quite a few of thoseframes since I came back to the forum after a long break, I don't remember them being around before.


There were quite a few in our last Altoids contest.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/

That idea has been around for a while.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Charles

Can-Opener said:


> Nice clicker Be  You put a lot of effort into that and it shows  Well done.
> 
> Here is another entry from me. I made this one from a 1/2" stainless steel bolt cut off and an old bronze bearing bushing. This time I used the smalls tin. It was a challenge to get it all in there  I had to make the band grooves deeper to allow it all to fit in the tin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-30 08.36.55.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-30 08.37.21.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-30 08.37.53.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-30 08.38.14.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-30 08.38.44.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-01-30 08.39.06.jpg


There is yet another gem! This tiny thing is so sweet, I would almost bet it is pure sugar. And with that long draw, it really packs a punch. Superbly done!

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

Bill Hays said:


> There's some truly great creations this year!
> 
> FINALLY I got a couple of hours to put something together... it's been killer busy for about the last 3 months now... anyway...
> At first I thought of doing the basic thing... made a proto and didn't like it that much... so I made another... a little folder, that allows for full size forks and a good sized grip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it looks when being put together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the one I did at first, but decided against:


Bill, I am delighted to see you with us again this year. And count on you to come up with yet another innovative design. And your shooting as usual was great ... nothing like shedding a bit of light in the darkness!!!

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## flicks

Thos is my latest attempt on an Altoid shooter. The A.N.T (AltoidNightTrain). A little folder, made of 6 layers of 2mm carbon fiber, finished with several layers of poly coat.

Charles and Winnie - thanks again for running such a cool contest!!!


----------



## BeMahoney

My dear Scholli! - flicks!

flicks!

flicks.

Just in case anybody doubted: This is evidence!

 naughty boy! (how dare you build something almost closely as nice..?)

- Just kidding! -

You know how much I enjoy this and all the other shooters you create!

- almost as much as I enjoy living so close to you, my friend!

Weeeeeel done - again!!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## BeMahoney

Finally, for the record:

My video of how ClickA troubles a can.






I strongly hope this suffices - the shooting distance was 8,446 meters.

In case I didn´t do the video right, please tell me - there´s still plenty of

time ´til the 14th to correct eventual mistakes..

(like e.g the missing close-up of the can??)

kind regards,

Be

Edit:

a close-up of the catchbox


----------



## fsimpson

wow



flicks said:


> Thos is my latest attempt on an Altoid shooter. The A.N.T (AltoidNightTrain). A little folder, made of 6 layers of 2mm carbon fiber, finished with several layers of poly coat.
> 
> Charles and Winnie - thanks again for running such a cool contest!!!


 wow --------this contest is getting to be like the` masters ` tournament for slingshot makers ---another amazing one !!!!!


----------



## Jolli4688

smurf said:


> My slingshot potos
> It's name "jeopsae"
> It is a means of folding slingshot in Korean
> Thank you


I so have to try this


----------



## Charles

BeMahoney said:


> Finally, for the record:
> 
> My video of how ClickA troubles a can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly hope this suffices - the shooting distance was 8,446 meters.
> In case I didn´t do the video right, please tell me - there´s still plenty of
> time ´til the 14th to correct eventual mistakes..
> (like e.g the missing close-up of the can??)
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Be
> 
> Edit:
> 
> a close-up of the catchbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1080381.JPG


Thanks so much for this Be. The video was perfect ... more distance than needed, smaller target than required, shooter in tin with bands and pouch. Did I tell you that I LOVE that shooter???!!!! Great job. I have added it to the list.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

flicks said:


> Thos is my latest attempt on an Altoid shooter. The A.N.T (AltoidNightTrain). A little folder, made of 6 layers of 2mm carbon fiber, finished with several layers of poly coat.
> Charles and Winnie - thanks again for running such a cool contest!!!


Hey Flicks,

That one is really, really sweet. Another great design. I think we may have to institute a special category for you German guys!!! I really wish you had done some shooting with it ... but I am glad for the entry, nonetheless.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Even Be's tape measure is space aged!!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

wow ficks.....wowowowowow...srsly thiswill be a hard decision lol


----------



## busySteve

My son asked me to make another slingshot for him. This one is a little version of my Napoleon style (the sling shot with balls of steel - and magnets to hold them).

The wood is zebra hardwood and there is a single theraband per side. The pouch is crafting leather. And the ammo is one steel 3/8" ball held by a magnet.





  








Little Napoleon in Altoid tin




__
busySteve


__
Feb 1, 2015












  








Little Napoleon next to my big one




__
busySteve


__
Feb 1, 2015


__
1


----------



## qute10

Beautiful flicks really sleek.


----------



## Charles

busySteve said:


> My son asked me to make another slingshot for him. This one is a little version of my Napoleon style (the slingshot with balls of steel - and magnets to hold them).
> 
> The wood is zebra hardwood and there is a single theraband per side. The pouch is crafting leather. And the ammo is one steel 3/8" ball held by a magnet.


Yet one more nice design, Busysteve! And it shoots well, too ...

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I gave my owl design another run. Try as I might I couldn't get the bands in the Smalls tin. I think I'm gonna work up some tubes for this one so my daughter can wear it as a necklace.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is the micro owl in action!


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is the micro owl in action!


What a cute little shooter! And it is obviously very functional. You and BusySteve are really knocking 'em out!!! Perhaps you two should pool your inventories and open a store!

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

This is a ply prototype. I hope to give this design a go in home made micarta or maybe some aluminum. It spins on the binding post at the top of the handle to go from storage to shooting. I sorta Forest Gumped my way into the handle locking into the open position. It was unintentional but It friction locks there so I'll take it. It's also got a spent .357mag cartridge medallion for funsies. I barely sanded it and as of yet have not put any finish on it. When I make another of these I think I'll set it up for looped tubes.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> This is a ply prototype. I hope to give this design a go in home made micarta or maybe some aluminum. It spins on the binding post at the top of the handle to go from storage to shooting. I sorta Forest Gumped my way into the handle locking into the open position. It was unintentional but It friction locks there so I'll take it. It's also got a spent .357mag cartridge medallion for funsies. I barely sanded it and as of yet have not put any finish on it. When I make another of these I think I'll set it up for looped tubes.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Again, that is very nicely done! Wishing for that shooting video .....

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Winnie

You guys are killing me. Your creations are so cool.

Bill Hayes, I would expect something really neat from you and, of course, you did not fail to deliver. I really like your folder. Reminds me of a bird unfolding it's wings. Very compact and with storage space. Super well thought out. Great Job.

Can-Opener, That little BB shooter is very cool. No room for improvement. Really nice.

Flicks, They don't get any cooler than your little carbon fiber folder. Amazing design.

Amazing.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

Lock 'em up.

I'm thinking we should lock BeMahoney, flicks, Bill Hayes, you'llshootyereyeout, Can-Opener, and smurf in a room and see what emerges.

I don't mean to cast dispersions on the other entrants, but honestly, you all are remarkable. Thanks for helping to make this so much fun.

And to everyone else thanks too. Everyone's creativity is off the chart this go-round and it really is a delight.

winnie


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here is the video of my ply folder






Thanks for watching


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is the video of my ply folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching


Looks great, and shoots great!

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## Winnie

You'llshootyereyeout, As a guy who has made a folder or two, I really like yours. That "switch" handle is really cool. It's also a style that others without a lot of equipment could repeat or riff on. Really nicely thought out and done.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

Busysteve, That zebra wood is striking on that little shooter. Your son is a lucky guy. I really like the back-up shot on the magnet too. Nice.

winnie


----------



## busySteve

Winnie said:


> Busysteve, That zebra wood is striking on that little shooter. Your son is a lucky guy. I really like the back-up shot on the magnet too. Nice.
> 
> winnie


Many thanks! Yeah, if I was I kid I would be wishing I had one. (But these other guys are incredible craftsmen. I am ah struck. It almost scares me. Fine machined units, carbon fiber art work, recycled master pieces... it is intimidating but inspiring too. )


----------



## The Pocket Shot

That thing is awesome. Nice finish.


----------



## shew97

Here's my bent wire shooter that I made last night. Banded with tex light tubes


----------



## fsimpson

shew97 said:


> Here's my bent wire shooter that I made last night. Banded with tex light tubes


 looks very shootable and durable -like that you have some room for error between the forks ---frank


----------



## Charles

shew97 said:


> Here's my bent wire shooter that I made last night. Banded with tex light tubes


That one is a dandy, Shew97! I love the fact that it is just there ... it is what it is ... It looks very functional. I wish you would give us a shooting video. I'll bet it shoots well.

By the way, what did you use to wrap the handle?

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## shew97

desert camo 550 paracord and im still trying to get to the video part


----------



## Charles

All right my friends!!!! Remember that the contest closes at midnight, Pacific Standard Time, on Valentines Day, February 14, 2015. So you have a little over a week to go.

Drum roll .... BDRBDRBDRRRRRRR ... I am announcing another FABULOUS PRIZE!!!!! I am throwing into the prize pile my Altoid Mutant Ninja II. Here are a couple of photos:

















I made this little character several years ago, and have carried it off and on ever since. It ain't purty, but it gets the job done. You can read all about it here

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16199-altoid-tin-mutant-ninja-ii/

Remember that the prizes will be awarded by random draw. So get to work and get your entry in. You have until Valentines Day.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## busySteve

She's a beaut!!!!


----------



## BeMahoney

A very charming simple design, Charles!

I like the band attachment!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Winnie

Charles, you've raised the ante even more. I wish I could win that one!

winnie


----------



## Rayshot

An "Altoid Axiom Champ"

My favorite shooter, *full size* in an altoids can.

Sorry about not having better photos but I have been so busy I have had to force this build into my schedule since this challenge began. The concept isn't what I originally had going through my brain but it works.

The forks are held in place by the pin having Neodymium magnets in both faces of the handle and in the pin. The tolerances some how came out great, though the overall build execution could be a bit better, so I am writing this one up as the first hard copy prototype.

Shooting vid coming soon.


----------



## M.J

That's one of my very favorites, Ray!
Great job!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Wow!!! That's fantastic!!


----------



## POI

Man, I step away for a few day of work and come back to An amazing show...that ^ layer laminate of carbon, curiously deadly and .the irashman from germanys creations stuck in my mind after four pages of lookin an drooling. you guys ROCK IT!!!!


----------



## Charles

Rayshot said:


> An "Altoid Axiom Champ"
> 
> My favorite shooter, *full size* in an altoids can.
> 
> Sorry about not having better photos but I have been so busy I have had to force this build into my schedule since this challenge began. The concept isn't what I originally had going through my brain but it works.
> 
> The forks are held in place by the pin having Neodymium magnets in both faces of the handle and in the pin. The tolerances some how came out great, though the overall build execution could be a bit better, so I am writing this one up as the first hard copy prototype.
> 
> Shooting vid coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0183.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0184.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0185.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0187.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0188.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0189.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0190.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0193.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0194.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0195.jpg


Nice design, Ray! And quite a lovely job you've made of it.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Winnie

Rayshot, That thing is really sweet. I really like the way it was conceived and completed. Very creative!

winnie


----------



## PorkChopSling

Just a white oak natural finished with 8 coats tung oil, banded tbg with an eshot pouch. I got this fork a while back from Dr J, I guessed right  for one of his contests.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I guess we know who has the coolest tin!!! Great shooter too!!


----------



## Charles

PorkChopSling said:


> Just a white oak natural finished with 8 coats tung oil, banded tbg with an eshot pouch. I got this fork a while back from Dr J, I guessed right  for one of his contests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Hey PCS ... I love these wee naturals. And that one is certainly no pipsqueak. I'll bet you get plenty of power the way you have it banded. I am not familiar with white oak ... looks quite cool. Would love to see you shoot it.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## BeMahoney

Rayshot said:


> An "Altoid Axiom Champ"
> 
> My favorite shooter, *full size* in an altoids can.
> 
> Sorry about not having better photos but I have been so busy I have had to force this build into my schedule since this challenge began. The concept isn't what I originally had going through my brain but it works.
> 
> The forks are held in place by the pin having Neodymium magnets in both faces of the handle and in the pin. The tolerances some how came out great, though the overall build execution could be a bit better, so I am writing this one up as the first hard copy prototype.
> 
> Shooting vid coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0183.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0184.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0185.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0187.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0188.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0189.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0190.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0193.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0194.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0195.jpg


Hey Rayshot!

Wow! - a great concept!

Just great!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## busySteve

Ok.... So I just got some scarlet pig skin in the mail and in the spirit of St. Valentine's Day made a Scarlet Strapshot with black thera bands tied with red thera bands. It is rather nice looking and feels pretty good. Charles, I do not expect his repeated shooter design to count.





  








DSC 0009




__
busySteve


__
Feb 6, 2015











  








DSC 0008




__
busySteve


__
Feb 6, 2015








This is the look I got from my dog for making it....





  








IMG 20140516 092849




__
busySteve


__
Feb 6, 2015


__
2


----------



## karle

This is my second slingshot ... made with a scrap of wood left from my first try.

I just put some bands on it and tried it out. I confess that for the first shots with 8 mm balls I wore my ski glove for fear of the small and narrow forks.

Everything went well ... it shoots with no problem at all.


----------



## DougDynasty

Hey guys here's my 2nd entry. It's osage and aluminum with kydex spacers. It's a cool little shooter. It's cracked in a few places. I think maybe I didn't dry it completely. Hope y'all like it. It's a lot of fun to shoot. First hers a video and then some pics. Thanks ! D.D.
DougDynasty osage altoid slingshot:


----------



## Charles

busySteve said:


> Ok.... So I just got some scarlet pig skin in the mail and in the spirit of St. Valentine's Day made a Scarlet Strapshot with black thera bands tied with red thera bands. It is rather nice looking and feels pretty good. Charles, I do not expect his repeated shooter design to count.
> 
> This is the look I got from my dog for making it....


Hey BusySteve ... That one does look sweet! Since you already have credit for two strap shots, I will take you at your word and not count this one.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

karle said:


> This is my second slingshot ... made with a scrap of wood left from my first try.
> I just put some bands on it and tried it out. I confess that for the first shots with 8 mm balls I wore my ski glove for fear of the small and narrow forks.
> Everything went well ... it shoots with no problem at all.


That is a very nice job! Not sure why you were afraid when you shot it the first time. Looks to me like it would be just fine.

You said it was your second slingshot. But if I am not mistaken, this was your first entry into this contest. Just correct me if I am wrong about that.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

DougDynasty said:


> Hey guys here's my 2nd entry. It's osage and aluminum with kydex spacers. It's a cool little shooter. It's cracked in a few places. I think maybe I didn't dry it completely. Hope y'all like it. It's a lot of fun to shoot. First hers a video and then some pics. Thanks ! D.D.
> DougDynasty osage altoid slingshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150205_022822.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150205_023120.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150205_022943.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150205_023227.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150205_023125.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150205_023332.jpg


Doug, that is a sweet, sweet little shooter. Love the grain on that frame. And boy when you hit that can, it sure jumped! Nice shooting. I am so glad you did another entry. By the way, does the wind always blow there in Oklahoma?

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## karle

Sorry for not being clear in my post ... it is my first entry in the contest but the second slingshot I make 

Thank you for holding this contest, it's been a lot of fun!


----------



## DougDynasty

Thank u very much Charles. I appreciate that. Yeah and that can was weighted down to try to slow down the wind blowing it back and forth lol. Yessir it seems to . I think that's why in the song "oklahoma" it says "oklahoma where the wind goes sweeping down the plains"  lol. I'm telling ya bud it sure seems like it's always windy lol.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here are a couple more. I had this idea yesterday and had to try it out.


----------



## busySteve

This is yes another Zebra hardwood piece (I like Zebra wood). The bands (one per side) are thera-band gold. The pouch is pig skin leather. The ammo shoot in the video was 3/8" steel ball.

Thanks for letting me continue to participate in this great contest!





  








packed




__
busySteve


__
Feb 8, 2015












  








unpacked




__
busySteve


__
Feb 8, 2015


__
1


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Steve that is a nice setup you got there!

I'm a little concerned about the grain direction on the forks. It appears to be running horizontally. That would deliver the greatest chance for failure if this is in fact a board cut and not something with a laminated core.

Cool bridal swing joint! Does it lock open! I'm a big fan of the zebra wood.


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here are a couple more. I had this idea yesterday and had to try it out.


A couple of interesting designs, for sure!!! With my arthritis in my thumbs, just looking at that thumb shooter made me wince! Nice job on both of those. Is that homemade HDPE?

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

busySteve said:


> This is yes another Zebra hardwood piece (I like Zebra wood). The bands (one per side) are thera-band gold. The pouch is pig skin leather. The ammo shoot in the video was 3/8" steel ball.
> 
> Thanks for letting me continue to participate in this great contest!


Hey Steve,

I agree with the previous comment about worrying about the strength of the forks, given how the grain runs. But that Zebra wood sure is pretty! I like the folding handle on that one. At least for me, shooting those wee choker frames is too hard on my hands for me to be accurate, but the handle should settle that problem.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Yep Charles, homemade HDPE is all I use.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Hhahhh that thumbring ss is adorable Ysyeo!


----------



## busySteve

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Steve that is a nice setup you got there!
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the grain direction on the forks. It appears to be running horizontally. That would deliver the greatest chance for failure if this is in fact a board cut and not something with a laminated core.
> 
> Cool bridal swing joint! Does it lock open! I'm a big fan of the zebra wood.


Thank you YSYEO. I appreciate the concern. It was a deliberate compromise. If the grain ran vertically for the forks the center would have the weakness of concern. Since Zebra wood is as hard as it is, I opted for horizontal because there are two forks and one center. I am opened to be further educated so keep it coming. Oh, and the the joint does not lock.


----------



## busySteve

The joint does stop at that opened point though. It just does not lock there.


----------



## JJH

Here is my latest one it is pine burl on the bottom and lignum vitae on the top with some red construction paper between them and thus time I went with a binding post attachment with 1/2in rbc straight cut at 6 in long withe an eshot bb pouch


----------



## JJH

Also made this on but I guess I for got to post it steel core with German beech on one side and teak on the other I have small strips of linatex on it at the moment for .177 bbs and 1/4" steel for indoor shooting


----------



## Charles

JJH said:


> Here is my latest one it is pine burl on the bottom and lignum vitae on the top with some red construction paper between them and thus time I went with a binding post attachment with 1/2in rbc straight cut at 6 in long withe an eshot bb pouch





JJH said:


> Also made this on but I guess I for got to post it steel core with German beech on one side and teak on the other I have small strips of linatex on it at the moment for .177 bbs and 1/4" steel for indoor shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoGrid_1423420851802.jpg


Hey there JJH!!! Thanks for putting these in. They are both fine looking shooters. I like the fact that neither one requires band ties. On that second one, how much trouble is it to get the linatex through those holes ... Do you use string to pull a loop through, or just how do you do it?

Cheers .... Charles

listed both


----------



## PeterW

I have been admiring the designs here for some time, so I tried to do some of my own. here are 3 of my first ones, with one more more complex folder soon to come.



























The first two are simple plywood designs, both of which shoot very well. The third is a folding ttf design. I don't like it as much, but can still hit a can. I am working on a much better folder, which I will post soon.

Thanks to Charles and Winnie for this great contest!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

busySteve said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve that is a nice setup you got there!
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the grain direction on the forks. It appears to be running horizontally. That would deliver the greatest chance for failure if this is in fact a board cut and not something with a laminated core.
> 
> Cool bridal swing joint! Does it lock open! I'm a big fan of the zebra wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you YSYEO. I appreciate the concern. It was a deliberate compromise. If the grain ran vertically for the forks the center would have the weakness of concern. Since Zebra wood is as hard as it is, I opted for horizontal because there are two forks and one center. I am opened to be further educated so keep it coming. Oh, and the the joint does not lock.
Click to expand...

That you were aware was what I was most concerned with. I'll suggest one point of view and leave you to it. The force on the forks above the bracing point is quite a bit more that the force between the forks. Keep up the good work!


----------



## busySteve

I will shelf it, and take your advice. I don't want to lose an eye over it. ;-)


----------



## karle

Here's my video.

- Charles and Winnie - Thank you again for holding this contest!


----------



## Charles

karle said:


> Here's my video.
> 
> - Charles and Winnie - Thank you again for holding this contest!


Good shooting, Karle!!! Thanks for the video.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


PeterW said:


> I have been admiring the designs here for some time, so I tried to do some of my own. here are 3 of my first ones, with one more more complex folder soon to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 104_3393.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 104_3396.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 104_3397.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 104_3398.JPG
> 
> The first two are simple plywood designs, both of which shoot very well. The third is a folding ttf design. I don't like it as much, but can still hit a can. I am working on a much better folder, which I will post soon.
> 
> Thanks to Charles and Winnie for this great contest!


Hello Peter,

Thanks for entering these. They all look quite functional. I do hope you will post some shooting videos!!!

Cheers .... Charles

listed 3


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

This is not for the competition (as I have two of this style entered) but I wanted to share my final thought on the ring shooter. It's an amalgama of two designs, my owl and my ring shooters. It shoots pretty well. I've got it banded up with TBS. I hope you like it


----------



## busySteve

Wow... with those knuckles, if you run out of ammo in a fight you can still defend yourself!  I gotta say straight to you, YSYEO, I really like those plastics, and I really enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Hey Steve,

Wanna trade Altoids shooters?


----------



## busySteve

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Wanna trade Altoids shooters?


That sounds like a great idea... Which one did you have in mind? Send me a side message.


----------



## PeterW

Charles said:


> karle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my video.
> 
> - Charles and Winnie - Thank you again for holding this contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good shooting, Karle!!! Thanks for the video.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> listed
> 
> 
> PeterW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been admiring the designs here for some time, so I tried to do some of my own. here are 3 of my first ones, with one more more complex folder soon to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 104_3393.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 104_3396.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 104_3397.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 104_3398.JPG
> 
> The first two are simple plywood designs, both of which shoot very well. The third is a folding ttf design. I don't like it as much, but can still hit a can. I am working on a much better folder, which I will post soon.
> 
> Thanks to Charles and Winnie for this great contest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Peter,
> 
> Thanks for entering these. They all look quite functional. I do hope you will post some shooting videos!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> listed 3
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I can post videos, but I'll give it a shot. Time to try to unravel the mysteries of Youtube.


----------



## bigdh2000

While I am a newbie to this forum, I am becoming an old hand at slingshots at the Slingshot Channel forum. I have been watching this challenge in the shadows waiting to see if my idea was used. So far I have not seen it to date and figured I had better enter it before time ran out. If it has already been used, feel free to point me to the entry and I will remove mine from the challenge/competition.

Being an engineer, I have been taught that simplicity is beauty. The rules simply state that it had to be a slingshot that got the job done and could be somehow placed entirely in an Altoids tin when not in use.

I visited the 1/8" brass pipe/fitting section at Home Depot, brought it all home and put it together with two wrenches. Three caps, three lengths of threaded pipe, two 90 degree elbows (one male and one female end) and one tee. It was fitted with two layers of 1 cm wide theraband gold and a 4.5 oz. cow hide pouch designed for 1/4" ammo. I have used this band set on other shooters in the past and it packs a punch even with 1/4" steel.

A shooting video will be provided at a later date before the deadline.

Pictures of my entry below. I trust it will be acceptable as an entry in this challenge/competition. Let me know if anything further is required.

SPECIAL NOTE: Many entries seem to indicate ammo must also be included in the Altoids can with the slingshot. While I have not provided pictures to that extent, there is plenty of room to add up to multiple 1/2" diameter ammo if desired.

Take care,

Dan Hood


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I built a small cannon out of that stuff. It was powered by a fire cracker and shot a ball berring hard enough blow a hole in a garage door window! Man I haven't thought about that the 15 years!

Cool little shooter. Could the handle store ammo?


----------



## Can-Opener

I really do not need to keep making these tiny slingshots but I had a little time this afternoon and this design was talking to me, I wanted to try a tube shooter. Then when I got to the tube part I had no idea how long to make them So I just guess 10" 1842 double would work. It is a heavy pull but it worked better than I thought possible with a tiny shooter. The frame is 1/4" aluminum and g-10 scales. I cut the pop can in 5 shots


----------



## bigdh2000

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I built a small cannon out of that stuff. It was powered by a fire cracker and shot a ball berring hard enough blow a hole in a garage door window! Man I haven't thought about that the 15 years!
> 
> Cool little shooter. Could the handle store ammo?


Perhaps, but it would be 1/8" diameter and not much use. If you go bigger with the pipe for the handle, you might, but finding a tee that transitions from 1/8" to 1/4" would be difficult not to mention possibly having to thread your own short 1/4" pipe since those seem to start at 3" in length standard at that size. When you start getting into the 1/4" pipe/fittings your selection of available parts goes down. Everyone tends to use the 1/8" since it meshes well with the copper "hose" used.


----------



## TSM

This will be my last one for the canned catapult contest. It was an old paint brush that my dad found wile cleaning up around his dad's place about a year ago. It took me all of maybe an hour to throw this thing together...a couple of 1/2" eye bolts, coping saw, and a half round file. I didn't show the measurement to the catchbox because it's the same setup that I used for my 10m comp. video - about 33'-34'.


----------



## Charles

bigdh2000 said:


> While I am a newbie to this forum, I am becoming an old hand at slingshots at the Slingshot Channel forum. I have been watching this challenge in the shadows waiting to see if my idea was used. So far I have not seen it to date and figured I had better enter it before time ran out. If it has already been used, feel free to point me to the entry and I will remove mine from the challenge/competition.
> 
> Being an engineer, I have been taught that simplicity is beauty. The rules simply state that it had to be a slingshot that got the job done and could be somehow placed entirely in an Altoids tin when not in use.
> 
> I visited the 1/8" brass pipe/fitting section at Home Depot, brought it all home and put it together with two wrenches. Three caps, three lengths of threaded pipe, two 90 degree elbows (one male and one female end) and one tee. It was fitted with two layers of 1 cm wide theraband gold and a 4.5 oz. cow hide pouch designed for 1/4" ammo. I have used this band set on other shooters in the past and it packs a punch even with 1/4" steel.
> 
> A shooting video will be provided at a later date before the deadline.
> 
> Pictures of my entry below. I trust it will be acceptable as an entry in this challenge/competition. Let me know if anything further is required.
> 
> SPECIAL NOTE: Many entries seem to indicate ammo must also be included in the Altoids can with the slingshot. While I have not provided pictures to that extent, there is plenty of room to add up to multiple 1/2" diameter ammo if desired.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dan Hood


Welcome to the contest. Do not worry about whether it has been done before. The point is that YOU did this one ... and a fine job it is too. I have seen other pipe frames before, but not this small. There was no requirement to show ammo in the tin, so no problem there. Would love to see you do a shooting video with it.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

Can-Opener said:


> I really do not need to keep making these tiny slingshots but I had a little time this afternoon and this design was talking to me, I wanted to try a tube shooter. Then when I got to the tube part I had no idea how long to make them So I just guess 10" 1842 double would work. It is a heavy pull but it worked better than I thought possible with a tiny shooter. The frame is 1/4" aluminum and g-10 scales. I cut the pop can in 5 shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-08 09.38.52.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-08 09.39.04.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-08 09.39.29.jpg


Yet another beautiful hot shot from CO!!!! Boy, you really smoked that can in short order!

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

TSM said:


> This will be my last one for the canned catapult contest. It was an old paint brush that my dad found wile cleaning up around his dad's place about a year ago. It took me all of maybe an hour to throw this thing together...a couple of 1/2" eye bolts, coping saw, and a half round file. I didn't show the measurement to the catchbox because it's the same setup that I used for my 10m comp. video - about 33'-34'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150208_160215465.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150208_160230878.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150208_160241071.jpg


Another great salvage job, TSM. And mighty fine shooting, too! Sounds like that frame has some history ... better hang onto it ...

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Can-Opener said:


> I really do not need to keep making these tiny slingshots but I had a little time this afternoon and this design was talking to me, I wanted to try a tube shooter. Then when I got to the tube part I had no idea how long to make them So I just guess 10" 1842 double would work. It is a heavy pull but it worked better than I thought possible with a tiny shooter. The frame is 1/4" aluminum and g-10 scales. I cut the pop can in 5 shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-08 09.38.52.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-08 09.39.04.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-08 09.39.29.jpg


Hehe I enjoyed watching you enjoy the cut can 

And I gotta say I really enjoy this little shooter, the color choiceis awesome! And the shape is really nice too!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> This is not for the competition (as I have two of this style entered) but I wanted to share my final thought on the ring shooter. It's an amalgama of two designs, my owl and my ring shooters. It shoots pretty well. I've got it banded up with TBS. I hope you like it


hel yeah ! That owl ring shooter is a really nice culmination of your design! Very cool!


----------



## Charles

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> This is not for the competition (as I have two of this style entered) but I wanted to share my final thought on the ring shooter. It's an amalgama of two designs, my owl and my ring shooters. It shoots pretty well. I've got it banded up with TBS. I hope you like it


How lovely to see them altogether! Thanks for the post.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigdh2000

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I built a small cannon out of that stuff. It was powered by a fire cracker and shot a ball berring hard enough blow a hole in a garage door window! Man I haven't thought about that the 15 years!
> 
> Cool little shooter. Could the handle store ammo?


So, interesting thing happened last night. While I did the math in my head and dismissed the idea, my son was playing with this slingshot (with the handle off) and started putting the ammo in the handle. Apparently "1/4 inch" slingshot ammo from Wal-Mart fits inside the "1/8 inch" brass pipe. I did not question why, but simply appreciated that it did. It just makes the shooter that much more fun.


----------



## M.J

Can-Opener said:


> I really do not need to keep making these tiny slingshots but I had a little time this afternoon and this design was talking to me, I wanted to try a tube shooter. Then when I got to the tube part I had no idea how long to make them So I just guess 10" 1842 double would work. It is a heavy pull but it worked better than I thought possible with a tiny shooter. The frame is 1/4" aluminum and g-10 scales. I cut the pop can in 5 shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-08 09.38.52.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-08 09.39.04.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-08 09.39.29.jpg


With your long draw, 2040s would be just as fast and probably faster at a substantially reduced draw weight :thumbsup:


----------



## Winnie

I've been sick and out of commission the last couple of days and it seems I've missed a fair bit of action.

Can-Opener, you've done it again. That little chalice with the aluminum and G-10 is beautiful. Even the screws line up. Nice.


----------



## Winnie

TSM, your little paintbrush ring shooter is about as compact as they get. And it comes with all the sentimental attachments too.

winnie


----------



## Charles

Welcome back, Winnie! Hope you are feeling better ... it is good to have you with us again.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## shew97

Here is my next entry. Its a key ring bareback shooter that was inspired by pfshooter.


----------



## Winnie

bigdh2000 I really like your brass pipe fitting slingshot. Plenty of room to spare in the tin. Thanks for joining in.

winnie


----------



## Winnie

you'llshootyereyeout, with a bit of work you could have yourself a slingshot/brass knuckle arrangement.

winnie


----------



## Charles

shew97 said:


> Here is my next entry. Its a key ring bareback shooter that was inspired by pfshooter.


Looks like a decent bareback rig. How about a shooting video???

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## shew97

I just need to do it after school Friday


----------



## bigdh2000

My video entry. Not my best shooting. My talent leans toward fabrication.


----------



## Charles

bigdh2000 said:


> My video entry. Not my best shooting. My talent leans toward fabrication.


Hey Bigdh2000,

Thanks so much for doing this!!!! That was not bad shooting in that wind. And you do know that the way to get better is to just do more shooting. That is a pretty cool "little" shooter ... with the built in ammo carrier as well! Good job all around.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## stej

This is a great contest. I was quite sick for some time, so I made only one shooter from plywood. Just for testing whether it might work for me. I'll add pics later, I hope.

What I wanted to share is this: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-a-Paracord-Pouch-for-Survival-Tin/

I have a bunch of paracord, so I'll probably make one


----------



## Charles

Thanks for the link, Stej. I am sure several folks would like something of the sort for their Altoid shooters.

Sorry to hear about your illness. I wish you a rapid and complete recovery. Hope you can put something into this contest.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays

It's an OTF, out the front, opener... I was going to make it an automatic but I don't think the springs will get here in time before the contest ends... so a manual opener it is!


----------



## Charles

Bill Hays said:


> It's an OTF, out the front, opener... I was going to make it an automatic but I don't think the springs will get here in time before the contest ends... so a manual opener it is!


Wow! Yet another amazing design from the fertile mind of Bill Hays!!! Thanks for this, Bill. Good luck with those coyotes ...

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## The Gopher

Here is my entry, i wanted to shine it up a bit more, but i will be traveling for work in the next few days so this is as far as i'll get. It is a full size Kestrel, cut in half and put back together with a G10 plate that also fills out the handle. Also made a little hex key to go along with it.


----------



## stinger

SWEET Dan! Really sweet.


----------



## The Gopher

Thanks Stinger! It was fun to make.


----------



## Charles

The Gopher said:


> Here is my entry, i wanted to shine it up a bit more, but i will be traveling for work in the next few days so this is as far as i'll get. It is a full size Kestrel, cut in half and put back together with a G10 plate that also fills out the handle. Also made a little hex key to go along with it.


Very cleverly done!!! And we have all seen a number of folks adopt that design, so it is good to see the originator make use of it.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Super nice Gopher ! The tiny allen wrench is cute


----------



## Poiema

Ooh... Those black G-12 G10 scales on the Gopher Altoid entry looks superlicious*!*

I have always been a big fan of the original *GS-12* as well.

I think one of these days we may have to induct that one into the SS Hall of Fame.

It does seem to get an unusual amount of attention.


----------



## DougDynasty

Hey I had some leftover materials from the Pretty Boy Floyd slingshot I made and decided to make a 3rd entry for this contest. I reversed the wood where the bicote is on the outside and the maple on the inside just to change it up a bit. Here's a video and pics. Hope y'all like it. Thanks. D.D.

DougDynasty 3rd slingshot entry to altoid contest:


----------



## Poiema

Whoa*!!!*

OK. THAT is no fair, DougDynasty! You need to provide one of those defibrillators when you present something that looks this *SPECTACULAR**!*








Seriously, that is one cool little Altoid frame. And OMGosh. It even has *Valentine Red* bands. You think of everything*!*
*














*


----------



## DougDynasty

Thank you so much Poiema that is so nice of u to say. I really appreciate ur compliments. Thank you so much


----------



## Charles

DougDynasty said:


> Hey I had some leftover materials from the Pretty Boy Floyd slingshot I made and decided to make a 3rd entry for this contest. I reversed the wood where the bicote is on the outside and the maple on the inside just to change it up a bit. Here's a video and pics. Hope y'all like it. Thanks. D.D.
> 
> DougDynasty 3rd slingshot entry to altoid contest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_2015-02-12-16-00-37-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_2015-02-12-16-01-09-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_2015-02-12-16-03-13-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_2015-02-12-16-04-01-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_2015-02-12-16-04-39-1.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot_2015-02-12-16-02-21-1.png


Doug, that is one beeeauuutiful piece of work! That thing looks like it must have taken hours and hours. How in the world do you find the time to do anything else??? And you are one mean machine when it comes to shooting it. Great job.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## DougDynasty

Thanks Charles! That means alot to me I appreciate that. It Def did take hours and hours lol. But I'm sure u understand our unhealthy addiction lol. We somehow make the time. Where there's a will there's a way. Who needs sleep??!!


----------



## E.G.

Doug you are an artist! Awesome :bowdown:


----------



## Bali-Flipper32

flicks said:


> What a great idea Charles and Winnie! Thank you for running such a cool build-off challenge!
> 
> And what a coincidence. On the weekend I've finished a 80% scaled McS. A quick check - YAY, It fits perfectly into an Altoid box!!!
> It is made of spalted beech, a 2 mm aluminium core and red paper micarta liners, vacuum filled with BLO. I've banded it up with TBG for shooting full butterfly. I was a bit concerned about the size, but it really feels good in the hand.


Not to get off topic, but where can I find a template for this? I've searched the forum but I can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## flicks

Wow, Doug!!! That is absolutely beautiful. The combintion of materials woods and colors is awesome! Very, very nice, my friend! (...and great shooting too!!!) :thumbsup:


----------



## flicks

Bali-Flipper32 said:


> Not to get off topic, but where can I find a template for this? I've searched the forum but I can't find it. Thanks!


Thanks for your interest and that you like the little shooter! Now, I've never posted a template of this design on the forums, but if you are interested, I'll send you a PDF.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook

Here's Mine....hahahahahaha the Tiny Tin Version.....


----------



## Bali-Flipper32

flicks said:


> Bali-Flipper32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to get off topic, but where can I find a template for this? I've searched the forum but I can't find it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your interest and that you like the little shooter! Now, I've never posted a template of this design on the forums, but if you are interested, I'll send you a PDF.
Click to expand...

If you don't mind that would be great! My email is [email protected] 
Thanks!


----------



## Winnie

Bill Hayes, you've done it again. What a great design. Your OTF is way cool. I continue to be amazed how you continue to be so innovative after having been involved in slingshots after all these years.

winnie


----------



## Charles

DarrinGlennCook said:


> Here's Mine....hahahahahaha the Tiny Tin Version.....


Now that is a real pea shooter!!! It is so nice to see another natural in the contest.

However, I have a reservation about your shooting video. The distance required for it to count is 16.5 feet, and I do not think you were that far from the can. So please re-do your shooting video, and verify the distance on the video.

In the meantime, I will put your entry on the list. Nice one!

Cheers .... Charles

listed frame


----------



## PeterW

Alright, here is my shooting video. I made a youtube account just for this, and it wasn't as bad as I thought, so thanks for the reason to do so, Charles.

The first two slingshots have already been posted on this thread, but the last one has not. I originally posted three, but the mini plinker was having some problems, so I decided to not shoot that one.






Thanks again to Charles and Winnie for this contest!

Peter


----------



## E.G.

Hello guys,

Here is my second and last entry in this contest.

Same design like first, but a little bigger only few mm.

Materials: Homemade plywood, and oak burl.

This time I'm not very satisfied with plywood, but it shoot's well so who care...











































Video is on my facebook page.

Thanks a lot to Charles and Winnie for such a cool contest! 

Cheers

E.G.


----------



## Charles

PeterW said:


> Alright, here is my shooting video. I made a youtube account just for this, and it wasn't as bad as I thought, so thanks for the reason to do so, Charles.
> 
> The first two slingshots have already been posted on this thread, but the last one has not. I originally posted three, but the mini plinker was having some problems, so I decided to not shoot that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to Charles and Winnie for this contest!
> 
> Peter


Well done, Peter! Those are all very functional shooters. And you shot well with them, in spite of the snow!!!

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

E.G. said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Here is my second and last entry in this contest.
> Same design like first, but a little bigger only few mm.
> Materials: Homemade plywood, and oak burl.
> This time I'm not very satisfied with plywood, but it shoot's well so who care...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01217 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01247 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01245 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01240 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01244 (Large).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01227 (Large).JPG
> 
> Video is on my facebook page.
> 
> Thanks a lot to Charles and Winnie for such a cool contest!
> Cheers
> E.G.


Another very sweet shooter. You did a nice job on that one as well ... not sure why you were not happy with it. And obviously you shoot well with it.

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## karle

Here is my second entry in this contest. I confess that after all the artwork seen lately I was intimidated to submit something this crude, but since it's not a beauty contest ...

Anyway, it's curiously not uncomfortable to shoot, probably due to my preference for light pull bands. I hope tomorrow I will find the time to make a video.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Charles

karle said:


> Here is my second entry in this contest. I confess that after all the artwork seen lately I was intimidated to submit something this crude, but since it's not a beauty contest ...
> Anyway, it's curiously not uncomfortable to shoot, probably due to my preference for light pull bands. I hope tomorrow I will find the time to make a video.
> Good luck to everyone!


No need to feel intimidated at all. That is a good, basic design ... and those basics have been used by a several well respected members of the forum. If it shoots well for you, that is all that matters. I really hope you will find the time to post a shooting video.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## karle

Here's my video.

Sorry for the awkward measuring, I couldn't find my 5 m. tape.


----------



## JJH

here's my last entry a two pronged wall hook that I curled the tips down on and reinforced the weld at the bottom the idea is to find a handle while on your travels in the woods if I need to add a pic with a handle I can hope this counts
Jake


----------



## fsimpson

JJH said:


> here's my last entry a two pronged wall hook that I curled the tips down on and reinforced the weld at the bottom the idea is to find a handle while on your travels in the woods if I need to add a pic with a handle I can hope this counts
> Jake


 nice ` survival` design . how did you bend the tips down ?? thanks --frank


----------



## Susi

Peter, not only did you make an Altoids model, you made three. Once finished off pretty and neat am sure you could enjoy these the rest of your life (which will be much longer than mine what I have left!!). I like 'em all but the folding model is kewl. Nice you are interested in inventing and executing your designs and things at your age...you'll go far young man. Maybe in the sporting goods department of K-mart!!

chuck


----------



## JJH

fsimpson said:


> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's my last entry a two pronged wall hook that I curled the tips down on and reinforced the weld at the bottom the idea is to find a handle while on your travels in the woods if I need to add a pic with a handle I can hope this counts
> Jake
> 
> 
> 
> nice ` survival` design . how did you bend the tips down ?? thanks --frank
Click to expand...

I heated them up with the torch till they were white hot and curled them aroundwith some needlenose pliers


----------



## Susi

Matt YSYEO, your rings are kewl, dude!! I've heard of brass knuckles but your "knuckles" have much more distance than arm's reach! Either or both are marketable. And once could wear it though HS and airport checks and band it up later on site. Now if I was still a gold smith I'd make a 10k Black Hills Gold style one!


----------



## Susi

Charles a clean and functional take down style! Slot band attachment too..simplest, fastest, secure. Way to go!!


----------



## Charles

karle said:


> Here's my video.
> Sorry for the awkward measuring, I couldn't find my 5 m. tape.


Very nice shooting, Karle. I am so glad you got the video up.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

JJH said:


> here's my last entry a two pronged wall hook that I curled the tips down on and reinforced the weld at the bottom the idea is to find a handle while on your travels in the woods if I need to add a pic with a handle I can hope this counts
> Jake


Very clever, Jake. I'll bet it would shoot just fine like it is, without a handle.

Cheers ... Charles

listed


----------



## PeterW

Susi said:


> Peter, not only did you make an Altoids model, you made three. Once finished off pretty and neat am sure you could enjoy these the rest of your life (which will be much longer than mine what I have left!!). I like 'em all but the folding model is kewl. Nice you are interested in inventing and executing your designs and things at your age...you'll go far young man. Maybe in the sporting goods department of K-mart!!
> 
> chuck


Thanks, man! It means a lot!


----------



## stej

The only one I could make is this:









It's the same template that I use most of the time now. Just without the handle









At the video I shoot BBs with 1cm straight TBG.






Later (not captured) I tried 7mm ammo and it's still good enough for target shooting.


----------



## Charles

stej said:


> The only one I could make is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-14 10.27.08.jpg
> 
> It's the same template that I use most of the time now. Just without the handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-02-14 10.27.54.jpg
> 
> At the video I shoot BBs with 1cm straight TBG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later (not captured) I tried 7mm ammo and it's still good enough for target shooting.


Hey there, Stej!!! Wonderful to see you in this competition. That is a fine looking little shooter, and the lanyard is an excellent idea for a frame of that design. And it appears to shoot very well for you.

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## shew97

Here's my shooting video and I have a few new shooters I used in the video.






elm Pfs






bolt Pfs smalls tin






PVC bareback






d-clip bare back


----------



## hainfelder

Hi there,

well - i couldn't resist to build at least something when I saw, that the contest was still open.

Here is what came out ... no big deal ... but I am happy to have built such a small design. It really works and shoots.





  








09 1 IMG 20150214 231606




__
hainfelder


__
Feb 14, 2015








She is made out of a HDPE blank from my black pellets together with blue HDPE from my catchbox-barrel. The blue stuff was so stiff at max heat ... well, after using the planer it's usable. I wanted blue spirals not blue lines ...

Cut out on the bandsaw (with another blunt blade) and than hand-carved at todays sauna visit with my little carving-knife.

Went looking for an ALTOID tin in three supermarkets today - no chance. So I got a Ricola tin, which I thought was the right dimensions, but when measured at home, was about 5 mm too big both in width and lenght.





  








09 2 IMG 20150214 231901




__
hainfelder


__
Feb 14, 2015








The SS herself is 78mm wide, 49mm high and 18mm deep - so it should fit well in an altoid tin.

Anyway, here is a picture in the Ricola tin.





  








09 3 IMG 20150214 230617




__
hainfelder


__
Feb 14, 2015








Thanks for the Contest

PS: yes she can hit cans


----------



## Charles

shew97 said:


> Here's my shooting video and I have a few new shooters I used in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpgelm Pfs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpgbolt Pfs smalls tin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpgPVC bareback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpgd-clip bare back


WOW, Shew97 ... you have been very productive cranking out these wee shooters!!! And you sure demonstrated that you can shoot them very well. It is about time you went for some of the accuracy badges ... I'm sure you could do well.

Thanks so much for the shooting vid ... it was great!

Cheers ..... Charles

listed


----------



## Charles

hainfelder said:


> Hi there,
> 
> well - i couldn't resist to build at least something when I saw, that the contest was still open.
> 
> Here is what came out ... no big deal ... but I am happy to have built such a small design. It really works and shoots.
> 
> She is made out of a HDPE blank from my black pellets together with blue HDPE from my catchbox-barrel. The blue stuff was so stiff at max heat ... well, after using the planer it's usable. I wanted blue spirals not blue lines ...
> 
> Cut out on the bandsaw (with another blunt blade) and than hand-carved at todays sauna visit with my little carving-knife.
> 
> Went looking for an ALTOID tin in three supermarkets today - no chance. So I got a Ricola tin, which I thought was the right dimensions, but when measured at home, was about 5 mm too big both in width and lenght.
> 
> The SS herself is 78mm wide, 49mm high and 18mm deep - so it should fit well in an altoid tin.
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture in the Ricola tin.
> 
> Thanks for the Contest
> 
> PS: yes she can hit cans


Hello Hainfelder. That is a lovely little piece ... you did a good job on that one! Wish you would give us a shooting video before the deadline ...

Cheers .... Charles

listed


----------



## DougDynasty

It's midnight!


----------



## DougDynasty

Oh wrong time zone lol


----------



## Charles

I am back from an evening of shooting pool and drinking beer ... by my clock, it is 10:36 pm. Better hurry if you want to get something in .....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

Didn't get my video posted. My computer won't recognize the camera's format or some techno issue.

Oh well. No big deal. It was fun just to make something for the "tin".


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Many thanks to Charles and Winnie for putting together and running this contest! I've had a blast participating and really enjoyed seeing what others came up with.

Matt


----------



## busySteve

Guys, I had fun and learned a lot. This was great! Special thanks goes to YSYEO. We did a SS trade. I made good on the deal, his slingshot craftsmanship using recycled materials is outstanding. Every detail was attentively addressed. thanks again You'll Shoot Your Eye Out!


----------



## Charles

All right everyone ... the contest is over!!!! Thanks so much to everyone who participated. It will take me a little while to sort out the selection of winners and their prizes. I have a bunch of stuff to get done today, so I may not finish off the contest for a day or two. But I will keep you posted on what is happening. In the meantime, I am going to lock this thread.

Cheers to all ...... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler

A Sucrets tin is smaller overall than an Altoids. We can´t get Altoids here in Ecuador..I realize this does not qualify for it is not an Altoids but to just give the idea train here to someone who might want to use it for an Altoids one.

The fork is made of black iron, the handle of a tropical hard Wood and no idea of the name. It assembles into a full sized slingshot and shoots very well. A Phillips screw driver on my key chain assembles the fork to the handle and a long brass screw I made using thumb and forefinger stabilizes the handle from rotating and the handle halves screw together.


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Charles said:


> About 3 years ago, we had an Altoid tin slingshot build-off, which some of you may remember:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/
> 
> It was a LOT of fun and generated a lot of creativity. Soooo, Winnie and I decided it was time to do it again. Your task is to make a fully functioning slingshot that fits ... frame, bands, and pouch ... into an Altoids tin.
> 
> What is an Altoids tin, you ask? Well, Altoids are just a brand name of a mint ... that can be found pretty much world wide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> altoids-mints-profile.png
> 
> These tins are popular for all sorts of things ... Folks use them to hold small survival kits and first aid kits, folks use them to hold circuit boards for various purposes, folks even use them to make small pocket stoves. We propose using them to hold a slingshot. Just to be definite, here are the dimensions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltoidTinDimensions copy.jpg
> 
> The tins are 3/4 inch = 1.9 cm deep.
> 
> Even if you cannot find an Altoids tin, you can probably find some other brand of mint that comes in a tin of the same size. Any tin will do, as long as it has the above dimensions. If you get downright desperate, you can make a small box out of cardboard with those dimensions.
> 
> To enter this contest, you have to build a functioning slingshot that fits into an Altoids tin, and post a photo of it in this thread ... simple as that. You must give a description of the wee beast ... design details, materials, bands, pouch, etc.
> 
> We want to encourage you to actually use your wee slingshot. Sooooo ... you will receive extra consideration for the FABULOUS PRIZES if you also post a video. The video has to show you using the slingshot to shoot a standard soda can at a distance of 5 meters or 16.5 feet ... verify the distance on the video. You can use any ammo you like, take as many shots as you like, but you gotta hit the can.
> 
> If you need some inspiration about small slingshot designs, just check out the previous contest. I listed a whole bunch of appropriate designs there ... and of course there are all the ones that were entered in the last contest.
> 
> How are the FABULOUS PRIZES to be awarded??? At the end of the contest, we will just do a random draw from those who entered. So do not worry if you cannot make a super laminated, diamond studded, blah, blah, blah. This is NOT a beauty contest, nor a popularity contest.
> 
> You can enter as many times as you like. Each time you enter, your name will go on my list. If you also submit the shooting video, your name will go on the list twice. So if you enter 3 different slingshots and have a shooting video for each one, your name will go on my list 6 times. At the end, we will make random draws from the list ... the more often you are on the list, the better your chance of winning a FABULOUS PRIZE. But to be fair, only one prize per person will be awarded. Winnie and I will be the final arbiters of awarding the FABULOUS PRIZES. No whining or winging allowed!!!
> 
> The contest starts NOW. The deadline for entries will be midnight, Pacific Standard Time, on February 14 ... that's Valentines Day ... you gotta LOVE this contest!
> 
> You are allowed to submit a slingshot that you have already posted, but you must post a photo of it here in the required Altoids tin ... BUT you cannot have entered it in the previous Altoids Build Off. Your slingshot can be a natural, a board cut, laminated, metal, wire frame, folding, modular ... whatever suits you. So get to it, my friends.
> 
> Oh, yes ... And what are those FABULOUS PRIZES, you ask??? Well, we are going to tease you and reveal them bit by bit. We will have half a dozen prizes or so. One of the prizes will be my Altorus slingshot:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15338-altorus-another-altoid-tin-slingshot/?p=173739
> 
> It is shown there with braided #64 office rubber bands. You can have it that way if you insist, but personally I would prefer Alliance File Bands, and will send it to you with those unless you direct otherwise.
> 
> Neither Winnie nor I will be eligible for the prizes. So come on guys and gals ... put your thinking caps on and get to work. Let's have some fun!!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot

Chuck Daehler said:


> A Sucrets tin is smaller overall than an Altoids. We can´t get Altoids here in Ecuador..I realize this does not qualify for it is not an Altoids but to just give the idea train here to someone who might want to use it for an Altoids one.
> 
> The fork is made of black iron, the handle of a tropical hard Wood and no idea of the name. It assembles into a full sized slingshot and shoots very well. A Phillips screw driver on my key chain assembles the fork to the handle and a long brass screw I made using thumb and forefinger stabilizes the handle from rotating and the handle halves screw together.


Nice Sucret SS !!


----------



## Winnie

Chuck, I love your slingshot. So much in such a small tin. Really great job. I bet it shoots great. Your two-piece handle is something new. I like it.

winnie


----------



## Chuck Daehler

thanks Winnie! What ve spa complement coming from you, one of my fav makers and posters.

A Sucrets tin is a bit smaller in volume than an Altoids tin but it´s all I had, no Altoids here in banana land. I posted this way after the contest of course just to continue the thread since it sort of fascinates me. There were some really inventive ideas on this thread and contest...it´s neat how you can pack a nice shooter into such a small space.

I used brass separators to face off the handle halves so it would not be Wood on Wood for a bit more durability.

It does shoot decently, I was a bit concerned about the fork width but actually it is within a quarter inch of my big frames in width and depth. I used black iron to save space yet get a strong fork.

The two piece handle can be made better than I made it.

I should have put a central bolt to assemble the whole thing..fork to handle, handle half to handle half, and put a locating pin to locate the two handle halves, it would have made things simpler..so I suggest you contemplate that idea if you make one.

Thanks again Winnie!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Rayshot, thank you also! Anyone is free to use any of my stuff for personal or commercial purposes. I consider a complement from Rayshot and Winnie to be highly flattering. THANKS both of you fellows.

My keyboard is nuts. I had my laptop reformatted and Windows installed 2 days ago and it is crazy...I type and the curser flits and jerks all over the text and my posts post before I press the post button. It´s nuts. my special characters are all mixed up too...my computer has rabies.

What ve spa complement coming from you was supposed to read, What a complement coming from you, Winnie.


----------



## MakeSlingshots

I wish could enter I just sold some nice little shooters that would totally fit in there.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

This is an old thread, the contest was over last early Spring... I posted a Securets instead of Altoids shooter just for fun to continue the thread post mortum just for fun and to put forth another idea.

By and by I am sure someone will initiate another Altoids contest someday. I think it's good to continue with this thread, there are so many ideas here! Let's keep it going...and you can enter yours at the next contest.

I think one of the requirements for entry was to make a video of the compact SS in the tin, and shoot it also...since I don't make videos I side stepped the contest.


----------



## Evan

I know this is an old thread, but I came across it exploring the site and decided to give it a try. here are the results


----------



## Charles

Nicely done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

